# Mega Crop Scrog grow



## ChaosHunter (Oct 1, 2017)

Doing a test run of sorts. Testing both Mega Crop and also first time running a soilless mix. Ive been running GH Maxi with adds in FFOF.

2x2.5 tent sixe
HLG 304sx2 75W-175W
Mega Crop
AK-48
PH-5.8-6.3

How I mix my dry nutes
 

Newly transplanted pre teens


about a week or so later after getting Mega 2g per gallon. It mixes better than maxi and is PH stable.




The latest, they took transplanting well and are starting to take off, they were toped and I increased the wattage to 100W. I'm seeing some yellowing spots on the leaves and will adjust the res PH to 6.3


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 2, 2017)

Not much of an update pic wise, moving to 4g per gallon as the plants start to take off. The PPMs have been high compared to what I'm used to. Mixed 2 gal in the res with 8g MC, water PPM 75 and mixed getting 1500 PPM - 75 = 1425 PPM. @GreenleafNutrients mentioned to me to follow the gram per gallon through the stages.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 2, 2017)

Garden Gnome = Guaranteed success!! good stuff Chaos


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 2, 2017)

I can see a jump in growth with the first week of watering with MC. Its a lot cleaner in the res too vs Maxiibloom/grow. Bumped it up to the suggested 4g per gallon for the rest of the veg stage and then ill drop the scrog.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 3, 2017)

Just for clarification, the first picture of the newly transplants to the state you see them in above is 8 days. The goal of this test is to try out soilless vs soil to see if I can fill out the scrog faster.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 3, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Not much of an update pic wise, moving to 4g per gallon as the plants start to take off. The PPMs have been high compared to what I'm used to. Mixed 2 gal in the res with 8g MC, water PPM 75 and mixed getting 1500 PPM - 75 = 1425 PPM. @GreenleafNutrients mentioned to me to follow the gram per gallon through the stages.


by the way, the ppm measurement on your meter will include the NPK and elemental nutrients, and also all the additives and supplements, like the kelp, aminos, etc... So, usually you should base PPM off elemental nutrients only, since plants uptake those as required. So in other words, the ppm will run a little high because of the other additives.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 3, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> by the way, the ppm measurement on your meter will include the NPK and elemental nutrients, and also all the additives and supplements, like the kelp, aminos, etc... So, usually you should base PPM off elemental nutrients only, since plants uptake those as required. So in other words, the ppm will run a little high because of the other additives.


Thank you for responding to this as I wanted people who follow this grow to read your explanation you stated to me in a PM. I'm not going to dilute and run as prescribed, my plants seem to be loving it.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2017)

I think I was the first person on RIU to do a complete run with Mega-Crop. I had amazing results. Ph was really stable. One of the first things I noticed about it. And I didn't have one burnt tip on the entire grow. 2 plants. One topped multiple times. And one mainlined. Same strain. Pineapple Express V2 got 366 grams dried. Great taste. No chemical taste from the nutes. And I only flushed for 4 days. I won't use anything but MC from now on.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2017)

Your grow looks great. I'm subbed.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 5, 2017)

Put the scrog in place. Plants look great, I had a PH issue before I started with the Mega Crop but
things are looking good. The plant on the left seems to be very squat, both plants only topped once.
I want to see if running in a coco mix will help veg out and fill the scrog faster. My first time running a coco mix.
My watering system isn't really a hydro system, its more of a self watering system. I normally run FFOF soil. If I want to go away for a few days I can and not worry about the watering schedule. Also all the lines and fittings are clamped. Fell free to ask questions or leave remarks.







.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 5, 2017)

My last feeding with Mega-Crop on my pev2 was like 1780ppm. Reading that way.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 6, 2017)

The plants with Mega Crop are absolutely lush with growth. I haven't seen any nutrient and I've tried all the top brands do this. The growth and health is amazing and I like what I'm seeing so far.

@GreenleafNutrients has anyone tried to use a small amount of MC as a cloning solution ? Or do you have anything for that area ?


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 6, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> The plants with Mega Crop are absolutely lush with growth. I haven't seen any nutrient and I've tried all the top brands do this. The growth and health is amazing and I like what I'm seeing so far.
> 
> @GreenleafNutrients has anyone tried to use a small amount of MC as a cloning solution ? Or do you have anything for that area ?


hi Chaos, yes you can use it for cloning solution! It has some natural cytokins and hormones from the kelp extract that can stimulate root growth. I would recommend using the Feeding Chart, https://greenleafnutrients.com/feeding-chart/
Use Veg 1 schedule, and then you can cut it in 1/4th or 1/2 for cloning.


----------



## whytewidow (Oct 6, 2017)

I used it to clone with also. Mega-Crop is awesome. I'm running it on my 90's Purps cross and some testers for mass medical.


----------



## Ryry94 (Oct 6, 2017)

Curious, when you say PH stable, do you mean you get your desired 5.8-6.whatever without adjusting with PH up or down? Plants look great!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 6, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Curious, when you say PH stable, do you mean you get your desired 5.8-6.whatever without adjusting with PH up or down? Plants look great!


Yes I'm hitting 5.8 with my tap water and it doesn't swing way out from day to day like everything else I've used.. I believe it is buffered. I have been using armorSi to bring it up to 6.3 for my mix.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 7, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Curious, when you say PH stable, do you mean you get your desired 5.8-6.whatever without adjusting with PH up or down? Plants look great!


Usually for pH instructions, recommended to first mix the nutrients and add all the nutrients (stir it well and let it settle for a few minutes to even out). Then, adjust the pH manually to your desired level (suggested 5.8-6.2 but you can use whatever you prefer). The pH should then stay steady for the life of the reservoir.

So it really depends on your input water supply, if you need PH adjustment or not. I was using tap water in San Diego which is like almost 9 pH out of tap, so I would have to add pH Down initially when mixing up the batch.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm going to dial back the amounts recommended as I like to feed small amounts every watering. With the recommended amounts I'm getting amazing growth but my plants are staying squat like bonsai. I need the stretch to fill the scrog and one of my plants is just sitting lol. I am thinking of cutting the amounts in half at least for Veg with my setup.

Mega Crop is some serious JuJu ! The only nutrient that would override my tap water buffer and hold it close to my adjusted PH is Advanced PH perfect.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 8, 2017)

Small update and you can tell from the last pictures there has been a lot of growth. Its been a wild ride for sure and growing with a coco mix is very different than soil.
You cant really over water but you can water too often ! I believe that is why the plant on the left is stunted. Also getting massive fan leaves.

Note to self: don't use a moisture meter for soil to determine moisture levels. PH closer to 6.3 than 5.8 starting out.

Mega Crop has been awesome!



@GreenleafNutrients


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 11, 2017)

Small update, have been running 4g per gallon and the plants look great, no burnt tips !
Two completely different phenos and because of this its not key to fill the scrog correctly.
I could remove the smaller one and just fill with the one with legs. I might just flower them as they are since this is just a test run with coco mix and Mega Crop.
I have better genetics on deck that I would prefer to maximize.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 12, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Small update, have been running 4g per gallon and the plants look great, no burnt tips !
> Two completely different phenos and because of this its not key to fill the scrog correctly.
> I could remove the smaller one and just fill with the one with legs. I might just flower them as they are since this is just a test run with coco mix and Mega Crop.
> I have better genetics on deck that I would prefer to maximize.
> ...


The stems have a really good color, they are getting a pretty solid stem size also!

Are you going to add more layers to the scrog, or this is the main layer?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 12, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> The stems have a really good color, they are getting a pretty solid stem size also!
> 
> Are you going to add more layers to the scrog, or this is the main layer?


Main layer, I also use a larger square bungee net made by my tent company for support if needed. I haven't had any floppy strains in awhile to need it.

Really good color and health with no burn or deficiency's, looking forward to see how it does in flower.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 16, 2017)

Update, flipped 12/12 a couple of days ago. Increased to 150w-30w per sq ft. I'm not worried about filling the scrog this grow as I want to see how Mega Crop does in flower. So far its done an amazing job in Veg, I haven't used anything but MC in the rez no additives or supplements.


----------



## GreenLogician (Oct 16, 2017)

What do you do for runoff water in the collection trays, remove it somehow?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 16, 2017)

GreenLogician said:


> What do you do for runoff water in the collection trays, remove it somehow?


If they get too full I use a bucket head wet/dry shop vac to remove the runoff. http://www.homedepot.com/b/Bucket-Head/N-5yc1vZ4oz
With all the air moving around a lot of it evaporates. The pots are held up high out of the runoff.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 16, 2017)

Here are the risers that I have the pots sitting on.

https://www.hydrofarm.com/p/PP50001


----------



## kit10 (Oct 18, 2017)

Lovely looking grow ChaosHunter, I can't wait to get started on MC!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 22, 2017)

And up we go ! Nothing but MC since transplant, no MagCal no nothing but a little PH.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> And up we go ! Nothing but MC since transplant, no MagCal no nothing but a little PH.
> 
> View attachment 4031182 View attachment 4031183 View attachment 4031184


that is pretty dense growth there


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 24, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> that is pretty dense growth there


Not to mention fast ! I like where its going and have high hopes I get the quality, density I've been getting. It takes a decent amount of products and $$ to get this level of healthy growth with other nutes I've used in the past.

It does feel weird to not have so many products to mix and measure though not that base nutrient lines wont grow on there own. Running GH, adding Floro Plus, Rapid start and ArmorSi along with Calimagic+ in the past and have done well.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 24, 2017)

The leaf/stem quality are perfect no deficiencies or tip burn. Look at the petioles, very little to no purpling. There are some spots from leaf rub but that's normal.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 24, 2017)

35 days, nothing but Mega Crop


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> And up we go ! Nothing but MC since transplant, no MagCal no nothing but a little PH.
> 
> View attachment 4031182 View attachment 4031183 View attachment 4031184


The plants look really healthy plus nice stalks. I just ordered some MC and cannot wait. It seems like a very complete formula.

I know in another one of your threads you said you were pulling big numbers with QBs.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Yes I'm hitting 5.8 with my tap water and it doesn't swing way out from day to day like everything else I've used.. I believe it is buffered. I have been using armorSi to bring it up to 6.3 for my mix.


You are getting those nice healthy plants with tap water? Dang. I like running RO filter but seems to be working great for you.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 24, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> You are getting those nice healthy plants with tap water? Dang. I like running RO filter but seems to be working great for you.


Just tap water, my tap water is 50-60 PPM. Even though the Maxi series from GH had mag/cal in it I've always had to add more. Mega Crop I haven't used it "I have some on standby"


----------



## kit10 (Oct 25, 2017)

The look so good man, I just want to bury my face in the foliage, lol! 

I've decided to run an experiment with MC. I have 2 x speedy chile, 1 planted in fresh soil and 1 planted in recycled soil. They're just over 2 weeks old and already there's a difference between them - the lady in fresh soil is blooming whereas my girl in recycled soil is paling from her cotyledons up and stuck on her 2nd set of leaves. So I'm thinking it's either deficiency from the soil being thoroughly flushed, or a result of hot spots from decaying roots. I'm hoping it's the former so I gave the stunted lady a tiny feed yesterday - like literally 1/4g MC in 500mls ph'd tapwater My blooming lady didn't get any feed as she doesn't need anything till next week. I also have a Special Queen 1 in her second week in flower tent, I gave her a tiny taste as well as she's not due a proper feed till closer to the weekend. I think I'll finish her on MC, and if my speedy lady catch's up, I'll feed her MC exclusively. Let's see what happens, shall we?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

These girls have been getting MC every watering almost every day at lights on. I will finish this week at 5gr a gal "makes week two of flower" and next rez change I will bring it up to 6gr-gal. The growth has been incredible and already have good pre flowers. Having optimal lighting, temps, humidity, genetics and growing medium are the biggest keys before nutrients. Without good quality nutrients at the right dose the fore mentioned cant make good use of it.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Everything is jumping off and starting to flower. Either I have two completely different pheno's or one of them is not a AK-48 ? Little gal on the left is short and stacked. QB304 light is on point and Mega Crop is keeping them happy.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 25, 2017)

It looks like they grew 2 inches in a day and got more lush plus more nodes. Impressive


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> It looks like they grew 2 inches in a day and got more lush plus more nodes. Impressive


Yea no dead or yellowing leafs anywhere, no tip burn. If these flower as good as I think they will I'm done with everything else and sticking to Mega Crop/Greenleaf nutrients.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 25, 2017)

If you notice the stems and petioles are not purple but green you know there happy. That's some old school advice


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Oct 26, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> QB304 light is on point


thats cool! I actually didn't read well enough the first time, and just assumed it was a T5 light because of the spectrum color and the flat shape.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 26, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> thats cool! I actually didn't read well enough the first time, and just assumed it was a T5 light because of the spectrum color and the flat shape.


Na,I was one of the first ones on here to get and grow with the Quantum boards. Two QB304s up to a 175w.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Na,I was one of the first ones on here to get and grow with the Quantum boards. Two QB304s up to a 175w.


Hey bro - how about some new pics? Thanks.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 29, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Hey bro - how about some new pics? Thanks.


Will do tonight at lights on. The girl on the right is through the second support. I found out why the one on the right was stunted, when topped the two main stems grew together into one stem. Everything was so explosive and lush I didn't catch it. Its ok and I'm just going to leave it be. This is all for testing on my part, the plant training, pruning I didn't do too much this run.

So far:
QB304 light nothing competes and has been kicking right along "growing with QB requires a lot of Ca/mag, I haven't needed it with Mega"
Royal Gold Basement mix vs Fox Farm OF, I like Basement mix better and will use it from now on.
Maxi vs Mega, I've gotten great results with both, Mega is one product and Maxi I use 5-6 with boosters. Its really going to come down to finished product and I'm hopeful.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 29, 2017)

Ok gang here are the pics for the above post. Any questions or comments ask, this is a test run.

It looks dense " Notice no yellow leaves"
 

Lets take a look inside that dense canopy. "All green"



A shot from under the canopy



Double bud


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 29, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang here are the pics for the above post. Any questions or comments ask, this is a test run.
> 
> It looks dense " Notice no yellow leaves"
> View attachment 4035089 View attachment 4035090
> ...


Wow. They are gonna crowd that tent like crazy. This is like the first week in flower??

Already getting really nice flowers. Many many nodes and really thick and hearty stems.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 29, 2017)

2 weeks since flip, no tip burn, no deficiencies nothing but Mega Crop. Growing with Quantum boards plants photosynthesize rapidly. Most nutrients can not keep up with the growth and most new growers using COB LED do not know this. If you follow feed charts with lights like these your going to see problems. Again Mega Crop at 2-4-6 grams a gallon is holding it down.


----------



## vertnugs (Oct 29, 2017)

They look great


----------



## WeedGoblin5280 (Oct 29, 2017)

As I enter back in to starting a grow ive run low on Jacks and have been contemplating whether to stay with jacks or try some new salts. 
After seeing how healthy these are especially with how green everything is I ordered a free batch of Mega crop to try. 
Im sure ill be back to load up if my results are anything like yours. 
Killer growth man!
Cant wait to see the finished product. Subbed!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 29, 2017)

@WeedGoblin5280 right on and welcome! so far its doing what its supposed to do, even the pre flowers are aggressive. Its knocked the pants off of everything up to this point, even my gold standard Maxibloom/gro. What really turned me on to Mega Crop is that its not just primary secondary and micros but the added supplements and additives we would feel compelled to use, and do. I don't want to play chemist or bartender mixing 15 bottles of nutes.

If the finished product quality is there I'm sold.


----------



## kit10 (Oct 30, 2017)

Damn, they look insane!!! And that double bud just gave me a lady-boner.  Jebus!


----------



## Colo MMJ (Oct 30, 2017)

Super healthy, no leaf tip burn, 7 blade leaves, no blemishes on the leaves and perfect green color. Really nice. Seems to be a perfect combo with QBs.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Oct 30, 2017)

kit10 said:


> Damn, they look insane!!! And that double bud just gave me a lady-boner.  Jebus!


@kit10 truly an honor !


----------



## kit10 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hey man, if the shoes fits, you gotta wear 'em with pride!


----------



## kit10 (Nov 2, 2017)

@ChaosHunter , can I ask, did your ladies stall at any stage during veg? My girl has been stuck on her 5th set of leaves for over a week and I can't figure out why. Temps are fine, humidity could be better but it's not atrocious (bouncing around 40-50%) and the MH bulb is only on it's second grow. She'll be due a feed at the weekend (2nd MC) but is good for now. The last 2 days a few hours before lights out, her newest shoot (5th set) stands vertically whereas the rest of the plant is wide open. I haven't seen that before, it's different to praying leaves. Yesterday she stood so rigidly, the leaves almost closed in on themselves! Today was more relaxed, but vertical nonetheless. It's left me scratching my head.....

ps: not trying to hijack your thread, will take this to pm if you prefer.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 2, 2017)

kit10 said:


> @ChaosHunter , can I ask, did your ladies stall at any stage during veg? My girl has been stuck on her 5th set of leaves for over a week and I can't figure out why. Temps are fine, humidity could be better but it's not atrocious (bouncing around 40-50%) and the MH bulb is only on it's second grow. She'll be due a feed at the weekend (2nd MC) but is good for now. The last 2 days a few hours before lights out, her newest shoot (5th set) stands vertically whereas the rest of the plant is wide open. I haven't seen that before, it's different to praying leaves. Yesterday she stood so rigidly, the leaves almost closed in on themselves! Today was more relaxed, but vertical nonetheless. It's left me scratching my head.....
> 
> ps: not trying to hijack your thread, will take this to pm if you prefer.


No worries on the thread, @kit10 Soil or ? What's your leaf texture like ? relaxed leaf sets could be not enough or too much water at lights out. The girl on the left was stunted only because after it was topped , both mains grew together. 

I watered every other day and now water every day. I use MC with every watering "every other day and now every day" and currently at 6 grams a gallon.


----------



## kit10 (Nov 2, 2017)

Cheers man. You can find pics here on this thread I posted in the problems forum. Take no notice of the girl on the left, I'm experimenting (and failing!  ) in recycled soil. My girl on the right is my concern, she's in Biobizz light and perlite, 4/1 mix. Leaf texture is silky and feels delicate.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 2, 2017)

How about some new pics tonight Bro? Last pics were Sunday or 4 days ago. I bet the plants are bustin out.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 3, 2017)

Sun will be the end of week 3 I'll post some shots up.


----------



## ThcGuy (Nov 4, 2017)

Great thread bro! 

I’m also going to be running with the Mega Crop this grow. I was a little nervous about the single part nutrient but after seeing your results I’m pretty much sold. 

I’ll be following the rest of your grow to see how the final product turns out.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> Great thread bro!
> 
> I’m also going to be running with the Mega Crop this grow. I was a little nervous about the single part nutrient but after seeing your results I’m pretty much sold.
> 
> I’ll be following the rest of your grow to see how the final product turns out.


Feel free to chime in and ask anything. I'm not a shill for Mega Crop and still don't know how the finished product will be. I'm just giving it a strait shot with nothing added to see what it can do and report both good or bad. I'm impressed and the girls are very healthy.


----------



## Af_vet (Nov 4, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Feel free to chime in and ask anything. I'm not a shill for Mega Crop and still don't know how the finished product will be. I'm just giving it a strait shot with nothing added to see what it can do and report both good or bad. I'm impressed and the girls are very healthy.



Good looking plants,
Just got my free sample in the mail today I’m going to give it a run. I was just curious how much height you had to work with


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

Af_vet said:


> Good looking plants,
> Just got my free sample in the mail today I’m going to give it a run. I was just curious how much height you had to work with


I can go to 5'8, My fan and filter are outside of the tent so I have full head room. My light is a HLG QB304's x 2 Its very thin profile "also run the driver outside the tent".


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 4, 2017)

How solid are the stems? Curious if the stems are well formed and strengthened.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

suthrngrwr said:


> How solid are the stems? Curious if the stems are well formed and strengthened.


As good if not better than when I used GH ArmorSi. Page 3 shots under the canopy you can see the trunks and stems. Also note the lack of purpling of the stems.

Every strain and every pheno in a strain is different and I kind of get the argument using multi bottle lines. None the less I always felt I was chasing something or some kind of emerging issue. I like the ease of just one part and done and not having any issues. Trust me when I tell you that I keep expecting something and we may see it.

This is not a production run its just for testing and not a reflection of how I grow. The stunted plant on the left would have been pulled and I would have centered the one plant. I just flipped to flower and see how they do. I like the soiless vs soil although different, I will stay with it. MC - I like it so far.


----------



## deno (Nov 4, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance but are these clones, or from seeds? How old were they in your first post (1 Oct)?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 4, 2017)

deno said:


> Excuse my ignorance but are these clones, or from seeds? How old were they in your first post (1 Oct)?


Seeds, about a week and a couple days.

Question ? Why ask if these are clones if the first pic shows newly transplanted baby plants ? From my understanding clones are much bigger.


----------



## deno (Nov 5, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Seeds, about a week and a couple days.
> 
> Question ? Why ask if these are clones if the first pic shows newly transplanted baby plants ? From my understanding clones are much bigger.


Don't know - I've never done clones. Reason I ask is because I started seeds on 1 Oct, so your grow is a good comparison. I'm in soil, and its been a LONG time since I've grown anything. I have been taking pictures every Sunday, so maybe should start a grow log. Your plants look good!


----------



## vertnugs (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you using just coco and perlite as your substrate?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 5, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Are you using just coco and perlite as your substrate?


http://royalgoldcoco.com/soils/royal-gold/basement-mix-pid-2

It s a soil replacement without going full blown coco, I like it and will be staying with it. Unlike strait coco that uses PH 5.8 The Basement mix likes it at PH 6.3. I caught this early on and adjusted.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 5, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> http://royalgoldcoco.com/soils/royal-gold/basement-mix-pid-2
> 
> It s a soil replacement without going full blown coco, I like it and will be staying with it. Unlike strait coco that uses PH 5.8 The Basement mix likes it at PH 6.3. I caught this early on and adjusted.


Good folks at Royal Gold like Mega Crop. I have used and like Royal Gold's Tupur. They respond to emails with help very quickly.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 5, 2017)

Weekly update starting in week 3 and on autopilot, The stretch has slowed a bit and the bud sites look good. Everything is still green and healthy with no issues I can spot. Not bad for a 185W.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 5, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Weekly update starting in week 3 and on autopilot, The stretch has slowed a bit and the bud sites look good. Everything is still green and healthy with no issues I can spot. Not bad for a 185W.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038569 View attachment 4038570 View attachment 4038571 View attachment 4038572 View attachment 4038573



Looks beautiful!


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 6, 2017)

The plants are bustin out of that tent. Super healthy, bushy with tremendous growth. I wonder if you will pull a LB off of 175 watts? Rock on bro.  

You may want to adjust the QB board because the one side may not be getting as much light.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 6, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> The plants are bustin out of that tent. Super healthy, bushy with tremendous growth. I wonder if you will pull a LB off of 175 watts? Rock on bro.
> 
> You may want to adjust the QB board because the one side may not be getting as much light.


As I stated the girl on the left was stunted due to the topping grew into a double bud. Under a normal grow I would have removed it and just grew out the one on the right. I didn't do my normal plant grooming and training ether. Since I'm just testing I just let them do there thing. 

What's on deck will be back to it regularl scheduled program.


----------



## Ryry94 (Nov 6, 2017)

Looking great @ChaosHunter , looks like you are using a gorilla tent, recently got one myself and love it, supierior product. Are those horizontal support posts for scrog netting? Or are they simply additional support?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 6, 2017)

Ryry94 said:


> Looking great @ChaosHunter , looks like you are using a gorilla tent, recently got one myself and love it, supierior product. Are those horizontal support posts for scrog netting? Or are they simply additional support?


Side support, Gorilla tent sells them, it keeps the sides from sucking in with high cfm's. I also use them to hang off of for drying.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 6, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> As I stated the girl on the left was stunted due to the topping grew into a double bud. Under a normal grow I would have removed it and just grew out the one on the right. I didn't do my normal plant grooming and training ether. Since I'm just testing I just let them do there thing.
> 
> What's on deck will be back to it regularl scheduled program.


I forgot, my bad. I bet the stunted one will catch up with those good MC nutes, RG coco and QB lights.


----------



## deno (Nov 6, 2017)

You've got a green thumb, to be sure, but the real test will be what the low wattage will yield. Good work. You think you could DIY the coco blend?


----------



## kit10 (Nov 7, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Weekly update starting in week 3 and on autopilot, The stretch has slowed a bit and the bud sites look good. Everything is still green and healthy with no issues I can spot. Not bad for a 185W.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4038569 View attachment 4038570 View attachment 4038571 View attachment 4038572 View attachment 4038573


Damn man, they are so so sexy. *drool*


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 8, 2017)

Random mid week ramblings,

The bud sites are really stacking and over all plants look good for such little effort in the nute department. I can honestly say Mega crop can hold its ground alone in a optomized grow inviroment. 

Great grows are only good as its weakest link, light, temps, humidity, nutrients, grow medium, air exchange, genetics all play a roll. Having temps and humidity on controllers and being able to set them to what ever you want them to be is key even in small grows. I know some can get away with just a filtered exhaust and a clip on fan but your space is dependent on how the rest of the world outside is doing. 

I don't chase anymore, I can be out and about and not worry about watering. For anyone who is a smaller hobby grower, we can have the same automation and toys as the big boys without the expense. 

I did a light pruning on the gals "I don't defoliate and hate that word" just cleaning up now that the stretch is about done. I still have plenty of headroom "half the tent" if I ever need it. I moved my filter outside my tent and made my own inline. 

I'll get some updated pics up at the end of the week.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 9, 2017)

Lookin good Chaoshunter, just ordered sample to try it out. cant wait to see harvest of this, \


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

Jacks, Veg+Bloom, Lucas, K.I.S.S, all need multiple supplements and/or additives - Mega Crop has been a true one and done nutrient. My next grow with it I may play with carbs during flower, still on the fence.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 9, 2017)

right on. Im using Kindsoil/FFOF mix, but man, its sooooooo slo then to coco. Then did test of coco/ffof mix, with AN ph perfect, much different pace. was just lookng for something simple, this looks like the alley im looking for. 

Prob be coco/soil mix from here on ever, with this mega crop supplements.

i hand feed, how long does the mix last before going bad? I kno PH perfect AN stinks like horrible after 2 days it seems. like sewage almost, using RO water at that.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Jacks, Veg+Bloom, Lucas, K.I.S.S, all need multiple supplements and/or additives - Mega Crop has been a true one and done nutrient. My next grow with it I may play with carbs during flower, still on the fence.


i use recharge myself for carbs i guess, lol.. has mallloaooisis in it,lol.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> right on. Im using Kindsoil/FFOF mix, but man, its sooooooo slo then to coco. Then did test of coco/ffof mix, with AN ph perfect, much different pace. was just lookng for something simple, this looks like the alley im looking for.
> 
> Prob be coco/soil mix from here on ever, with this mega crop supplements.
> 
> i hand feed, how long does the mix last before going bad? I kno PH perfect AN stinks like horrible after 2 days it seems. like sewage almost, using RO water at that.


Royal Gold basement mix I've found t be the best compromise to coco and soil. It's got a lot of great stuff mixed with it out of the bag. 

Surprisingly MC stays stable in my Rez for days. It doesn't smell bad at all once mixed, in powder though be careful ! I'm only doing 7 gallons at a time then clean and remix/fill.

One thing I notice is that compared to other nute mixes MC rinses clean from the res and pumps. With Maxi I needed to also use a scrubber.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 9, 2017)

awesome man, thanks for the info. I mix 16oz at a time for my little coco/soil pots. so every day i have to mix a small batch, pain in the butt. 

I also said the kindsoil/ffof is slow, but i guess its hanging tight with the coco/soil mix. Now all i need is the QBs, HUH..

I did my own stripbuild, jury still out on that. so i got alot of stretch from my testers because I had them far from light. I have like 6inch node spacing LOL..

Ill throw a pic up, its comical. its under a scrog, can probably loop around the whole tent with one of them,lol..

Thanks again Chaos,


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Royal Gold basement mix I've found t be the best compromise to coco and soil. It's got a lot of great stuff mixed with it out of the bag.
> 
> Surprisingly MC stays stable in my Rez for days. It doesn't smell bad at all once mixed, in powder though be careful ! I'm only doing 7 gallons at a time then clean and remix/fill.
> 
> One thing I notice is that compared to other nute mixes MC rinses clean from the res and pumps. With Maxi I needed to also use a scrubber.


 Im going to be using it exclusively on my next flower run. I got the 240g sample bag which according to their mix page on the website _should_ be enough to get me through an 8 wk flower period. Your crop looks great @ChaosHunter and I hope for similar results using it.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2017)

Also, I'd like to see more of your "double bud" next time you're snappin pics. If its what I think it might be, you're in for a rare experience with it.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Also, I'd like to see more of your "double bud" next time you're snappin pics. If its what I think it might be, you're in for a rare experience with it.


Will do ! When I topped both plants and started with MC the growth was so lush I didn't catch that two sites started growing together, the stem is flat and wide.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Will do ! When I topped both plants and started with MC the growth was so lush I didn't catch that two sites started growing together, the stem is flat and wide.


Oh ya, it sounds like you have whats often referred to as a polyploidy (arguably with some around here). Crazy looking buds that look like mohawks. I had one and it was crazy as hell. Super rare, looks awesome, but the bud is for shite. Post pics please.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 9, 2017)

I was looking at some of his leaves and they look really good. I thought I saw some 7 blade and even 9 blade leaves? Are those common? I usually see 5 blades and once in a blue moon 7 leaves.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 9, 2017)

Midway through week 3 I figured I would grab the other camera and take some shots "it doesn't white balance but does better macros".

Double bud


Everything is doing nicely for the genetics they are.

   

9 leaf , when scrog'ing it allows plants to reach maturity in a small space.



Loyid holding it down.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Midway through week 3 I figured I would grab the other camera and take some shots "it doesn't white balance but does better macros".
> 
> Double bud
> View attachment 4040724
> ...


Nice. Looking great. Are nine blade leaves really rare? I do not recall ever seeing one but I do not always count them. My impression is really healthy plants mighthave 7.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 9, 2017)

Heres a shot of what mine looked like:


----------



## kit10 (Nov 10, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Midway through week 3 I figured I would grab the other camera and take some shots "it doesn't white balance but does better macros".
> 
> Double bud
> View attachment 4040724
> ...


Giggity.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 10, 2017)

Won the Instagram contest "thank you GLN!" and placed a order for more Mega Crop and added there Sweet Candy for the next round. I love the fact I don't have numerous bottles of sample lines and nutes taking up real-estate in the grow area. I am also a huge fan of https://primordialsolutions.com/ for soil and hand watering also "powerful stuff".

I'm sold on GLN Mega Crop though. Love the heath and vigor of the plants and its so easy !


----------



## suthrngrwr (Nov 11, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Won the Instagram contest "thank you GLN!" and placed a order for more Mega Crop and added there Sweet Candy for the next round. I love the fact I don't have numerous bottles of sample lines and nutes taking up real-estate in the grow area. I am also a huge fan of https://primordialsolutions.com/ for soil and hand watering also "powerful stuff".
> 
> I'm sold on GLN Mega Crop though. Love the heath and vigor of the plants and its so easy !


Great results so far for sure. Usually I would be chasing down a Magnesium or Calcium deficiency in Coco around week 3/4 in flower. Hopefully with GLN Mega Crop those issues are gone.


----------



## Lite (Nov 14, 2017)

See, now i'm feelin all sad about my roasted ass buds.  Your grow is looking great


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 14, 2017)

Lite said:


> See, now i'm feelin all sad about my roasted ass buds.  Your grow is looking great


Your buds look fire, I don't see any roasting ?


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 15, 2017)

cant wait, my megacrop will be here tomorrow, and now have Fire OG seeds in the water, using a Perfect sun Mini, in a 2x2, going to freakin rock it!!

cant wait


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking good!
If next time you concentrate on getting that canopy as even as possible and about 70-80% of the screen filled before you flip you notice you will almost double your yield!
Your gonna love when these lovely ladies fatten up!

Subbd!


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Update, flipped 12/12 a couple of days ago. Increased to 150w-30w per sq ft. I'm not worried about filling the scrog this grow as I want to see how Mega Crop does in flower. So far its done an amazing job in Veg, I haven't used anything but MC in the rez no additives or supplements.
> 
> View attachment 4027932 View attachment 4027933 View attachment 4027934



I apologise as i am just seeing this post! Looks absolutely great! And wow did they ever stretch! Cznt wait to see the yeild!


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2017)

hey chaos hunter seen some of your posts in other threads & decided to check your thread out I'll have to take the time & read thoroughly as I like your concept of small efficiency oriented grow that don't break the bank to operate & put out product my single plant 200w. setup is in its first run & hopefully I get results similar to yours I like your q/b as well if I fire up another tent I'll probably go that route


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Your buds look fire, I don't see any roasting ?


When you gonna post some new pics bro? This weekend?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 15, 2017)

Hey thanks guys for the kind words. I've been perfecting my indoor growing for going on 25 years. No more big Op production runs , only for myself and family- No Cartel and no Commercial.

I still utilize all the bells and whistles the big boys have just on a smaller scale. I like everything on autopilot as much as possible, everything "temp, humidity lights, pump etc" is on controllers. This way pre teen, veg, early flower and flower can be dialed in. Even if your growing in a tent inside your house the humidity can effect what the RH is inside the tent at any given time, same with temp swings.

The best pull I've done in this space is 2.5g per watt, my max is 185w 37w per sq ft.

I also utilize my space in early March to get heirloom veggies and annual flowers going for spring.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 15, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> When you gonna post some new pics bro? This weekend?


Yes, and as a teaser there stacking and frosty


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Yes, and as a teaser there stacking and frosty


LOL! Sweet!


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hey thanks guys for the kind words. I've been perfecting my indoor growing for going on 25 years. No more big Op production runs , only for myself and family- No Cartel and no Commercial.
> 
> I still utilize all the bells and whistles the big boys have just on a smaller scale. I like everything on autopilot as much as possible, everything "temp, humidity lights, pump etc" is on controllers. This way pre teen, veg, early flower and flower can be dialed in. Even if your growing in a tent inside your house the humidity can effect what the RH is inside the tent at any given time, same with temp swings.
> 
> ...


Any Co2?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 15, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Any Co2?


nope none. I used to use it a long time ago in a bigger situation. For such a small grow, growing fast annual weeds that grow in ditches your only cutting a week off if that. I didn't want the hassle. Nothing more stressful than to wonder what your temp, humidity, watering etc. is at when away Co2 would just add to it. I'm older and don't need the stress lol.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 15, 2017)

Looking good. I'm setting up a Jack's vs mega crop side by side here shortly. Been running Jack's for years but I like the idea of all the bonus additives in mega crop. Only a true side by side experiment will tell for sure who is better


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 15, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hey thanks guys for the kind words. I've been perfecting my indoor growing for going on 25 years. No more big Op production runs , only for myself and family- No Cartel and no Commercial.
> 
> I still utilize all the bells and whistles the big boys have just on a smaller scale. I like everything on autopilot as much as possible, everything "temp, humidity lights, pump etc" is on controllers. This way pre teen, veg, early flower and flower can be dialed in. Even if your growing in a tent inside your house the humidity can effect what the RH is inside the tent at any given time, same with temp swings.
> 
> ...


Yeah my t-5 starts veggie seeds in the spring I'm getting away from buying tomato & pepper plants ,starting them from seed now


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 15, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Looking good. I'm setting up a Jack's vs mega crop side by side here shortly. Been running Jack's for years but I like the idea of all the bonus additives in mega crop. Only a true side by side experiment will tell for sure who is better


That's where I'm at with it. I've tried many of the high end lines and have been using GH Maxi series with additives and supplements . The bare minimum I'm looking for is MC not only replacing Maxi but also MagiCal , Florolicius+, AmromorSi and Rapid Start. <~~~ This is my basic combo that's been as good as any boutique line I've run. So far I'm very impressed ! This test run is MC only with PH adjusting and nothing else. The one thing I was expecting is MagCal decency with my light. It's holding it down. 

I did order GLN Sweet candy "Bud candy clone" possibly a Florolicius plus replacement of sorts. Will use on the next run.

If I can get two good looking strains for the next run I'm going to train and not Scrog. In the future I will only Scrog one plant due to phenos can be too diffrent. Canopy management would be a lot more manageable also. Too hit or miss for my liking.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok gang week 5 is in the books today and onto week 6. The node spacing is filling in nicely and a lot of frost ! The Pheno on the right is as nice as I've ever saw it but this isn't a strain I'm going to continue with "as of now". Disclaimer this is a un groomed testing run.

Getting watered every day at lights on 6g per gal MC and nothing else. PH 6.2-6.3. I do a rinse every other week with GH floraKlean.

Sorry for the white balance, my normal camera batt was dead.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 16, 2017)

man, them going to be some huge buds. can tell by how fat and abundance of the pistols. Great job thusfar bro


----------



## Lite (Nov 16, 2017)

wow those filled in quickly!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 16, 2017)

Switching to HLG QB304s light from a 600W HPS last year made a dramatic improvement on how well my little grows do. Two of the boards is 608 points of COB light vs just one point of light from a HID. Better light spread and penetration, this is done at 185W 

The drawback to these lights is the amount of nutrients and supplements the plants require. Most high end multi bottle lineups you need everything or you run into deficiencies. Even the Maxi and coco blends needs more Mag/Cal added. Small micro grows like this allow us to run full sample lineups. I have a really nice Hydro store that constantly hooks me up and in the past I've tried many lines out there.

MC alone has been able to hold up on its own and so far that impresses me. The jury is still out of the finished product.

@robincnn @GreenleafNutrients


----------



## blake9999 (Nov 16, 2017)

I have a bag of MC I plan on using on a gorilla grow next season. Going to use it on my ICE x Critical cross I made. Your plants are looking super so far and I hope i have the same results as you are having.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 16, 2017)

my Mega will be here today, which is cool, because my FireOG beans cracked open.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey chaos do you know right off hand what your ec tested at with the 6g per gallon? I mix my Jack's by ec not by weight and it's much easier. Don't have to know how many gallons as my reservoirs are unmarked and hard to gauge. I just slowly mix until I hit Target ec. Works great for large batches.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 16, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Hey chaos do you know right off hand what your ec tested at with the 6g per gallon? I mix my Jack's by ec not by weight and it's much easier. Don't have to know how many gallons as my reservoirs are unmarked and hard to gauge. I just slowly mix until I hit Target ec. Works great for large batches.


I had to throw it all out the window with EC and PPM with MC and just trust the grams per gallon. Imagine taking a full lineup of Advanced or House and Garden supplements and additives and making it a one part dry nute.

I'd say play with it and see how it goes, I done start MC until the 2nd set of true leafs are out. Start low and work your way up to what the plants like. Every strain is different.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 16, 2017)

Ooohh, its soooooo onnnnnnn now, 

MEGA IN THE HOUSE< woot

I have clones that we cut 3 days ago. Im going to put them in this megacrop today, then into coco in 2 days.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 16, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Ooohh, its soooooo onnnnnnn now,
> 
> MEGA IN THE HOUSE< woot
> 
> I have clones that we cut 3 days ago. Im going to put them in this megacrop today, then into coco in 2 days.


Sweet !


----------



## dubekoms (Nov 16, 2017)

Convinced me to grab a bag. Smaller bags are free with discount and shipping was a measly $3.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 16, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Hey chaos do you know right off hand what your ec tested at with the 6g per gallon? I mix my Jack's by ec not by weight and it's much easier. Don't have to know how many gallons as my reservoirs are unmarked and hard to gauge. I just slowly mix until I hit Target ec. Works great for large batches.


@DesertHydro 1.8 EC in the rez at 6g a gallon.


----------



## Lite (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey sir, How do my plants look at 3.5 weeks into flowering compared to how yours looked? To me they look similar but its tough to tell. 

super jealous of those massive buds you have there... wanna squeeze em..


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 16, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang week 5 is in the books today and onto week 6. The node spacing is filling in nicely and a lot of frost ! The Pheno on the right is as nice as I've ever saw it but this isn't a strain I'm going to continue with "as of now". Disclaimer this is a un groomed testing run.
> 
> Getting watered every day at lights on 6g per gal MC and nothing else. PH 6.2-6.3. I do a rinse every other week with GH floraKlean.
> 
> Sorry for the white balance, my normal camera batt was dead.View attachment 4043849 View attachment 4043850 View attachment 4043851 View attachment 4043852 View attachment 4043853 View attachment 4043854 View attachment 4043855


6 grams per gallon of water? Nice.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 16, 2017)

Sort of off topic question as I am switching to Mega Crop. I was training a guy on a drip method in turpur coco. I was using something comparable to Mega Crop but it need a couple of additives. I helped him do the run 2 months ago and it came out great. I made sure it was dripped at least 4 times a night. 

I had great results and good stacking. I had him all set up and said I would check back in 45 days later. His nugs were smaller much less stacking etc. I told him endless times over and over too make sure to do your drip 4 or more times because tupur is almost like a flood and drain but in a coco. Well the nugs are small and not a lot of stacking. I am pretty sure he did not drip like I told him ad naseum. Anyone think it was do to under watering?


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 17, 2017)

Just checked a gallon right now and at six grams I got 1.5 ec and 5.5 pH work ro water. Send pretty stable to me. Now just need to test the day to day fluctuation in a ppk


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 17, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> Just checked a gallon right now and at six grams I got 1.5 ec and 5.5 pH work ro water. Send pretty stable to me. Now just need to test the day to day fluctuation in a ppk


was your baseline 0 EC for the water? Maybe we will add an EC schedule to the feeding chart since it seems like an easy way to measure a tank.

EC picks up nutrient salts, and also non-nutrient salts like Chitosan, Kelp, they all effect EC. So you have to do real world testing to get a formula for how many grams/gallon effects EC. I have kind of been putting this off, since I would want to have several different brands of EC meters to make sure there is accurate testing, since its possible a meter could be "off" or give slightly different results.


----------



## Black Thumb (Nov 19, 2017)

How does it ship i noticed on there website they say usps shipping.
Does it say anything like Grow, Nutrients , Mega crop or greenleaf , anywhere in the sender description or on the box ?


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 19, 2017)

Black Thumb said:


> How does it ship i noticed on there website they say usps shipping.
> Does it say anything like Grow, Nutrients , Mega crop or greenleaf , anywhere in the sender description or on the box ?


Nope. Just a plastic shipping pouch, says GLN for address name, thats it.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 19, 2017)

Black Thumb said:


> How does it ship i noticed on there website they say usps shipping.
> Does it say anything like Grow, Nutrients , Mega crop or greenleaf , anywhere in the sender description or on the box ?


yeah, plain package  return address is GLN which doesn't really mean anything. We have been shipping since 2009 to non-medical states so security is standard!


Edit: if you are super paranoid, in a non-medical state, you could always ship to a friend/family house and pick it up in person, so there won't be any address links


----------



## Black Thumb (Nov 19, 2017)

Awesome thank you. @InTheValley and @GreenleafNutrients 

Great job @ChaosHunter they look wonderful.


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 19, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> was your baseline 0 EC for the water? Maybe we will add an EC schedule to the feeding chart since it seems like an easy way to measure a tank.
> 
> EC picks up nutrient salts, and also non-nutrient salts like Chitosan, Kelp, they all effect EC. So you have to do real world testing to get a formula for how many grams/gallon effects EC. I have kind of been putting this off, since I would want to have several different brands of EC meters to make sure there is accurate testing, since its possible a meter could be "off" or give slightly different results.


I run a blue lab truncheon so I'm just going off .1 increments. It's more of a ballpark than exact. Works amazing for Jack's where you don't have to be super precise. I figured on the megacrop as long as the powder is reasonably well mixed I just shoot for an EC of 1.2-1.8 depending on stage of growth and amount of co2. 

And yes I am running RO water which doesn't even trigger my meter at all. Should be in the 0-20 ppm range. 

I just got hooked up with the guys at soil balance pro. They are gonna have me do a side by side with/without their product. It's a beneficial inoculant similar to Mammoth p. I have previously tested plants for a baseline and I will be testing Jack's v megacrop as my control and two more with the soil balance pro. Everything will be tested and as even as possible. 

Will be testing for changes in yield, potency terpenes etc. 

Sorry chaos I don't mean to clog up your thread!


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 19, 2017)

DesertHydro said:


> I run a blue lab truncheon so I'm just going off .1 increments. It's more of a ballpark than exact. Works amazing for Jack's where you don't have to be super precise. I figured on the megacrop as long as the powder is reasonably well mixed I just shoot for an EC of 1.2-1.8 depending on stage of growth and amount of co2.
> 
> And yes I am running RO water which doesn't even trigger my meter at all. Should be in the 0-20 ppm range.
> 
> ...


@DesertHydro its all good as this is just testing, not for show.
I use a Hanna 9811 but I'm not hydro, part of this test is to see if I would like soilless vs soil and I do.
My bar is set with Maxibllom with additives. My next grow I will play with the root additives and maybe carbs "I have GLN Sweet Candy". I'm impressed so far with nothing but MC and PH adjustment with tap water "TW 40 ppm". I cant speak on the final product though.

When you run them side by side are you going to use any additives with the Jacks ?


----------



## DesertHydro (Nov 19, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> @DesertHydro its all good as this is just testing, not for show.
> I use a Hanna 9811 but I'm not hydro, part of this test is to see if I would like soilless vs soil and I do.
> My bar is set with Maxibllom with additives. My next grow I will play with the root additives and maybe carbs "I have GLN Sweet Candy". I'm impressed so far with nothing but MC and PH adjustment with tap water "TW 40 ppm". I cant speak on the final product though.
> 
> When you run them side by side are you going to use any additives with the Jacks ?


I'm going to run two sites that will be base nutrients only and two that have the beneficial bacterial inoculant. Nothing else other than that...... Fuck I forgot. I've been adding mbferts vitamin and hormone booster as well. Other than that, nothing else lol


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 19, 2017)

I hear that ! In the past I have done a couple of runs with just MaxiBloom and because my tap water is only 40 PPM I had calmag issues. I needed calmag with just Maxi. So far Mega Crop has stood on its own. I wonder if Jacks alone with nothing but PH adjustment vs Mega Crop would do ? Product for product ?

The next few weeks are going to tell the tale on Mega Crop for me.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 19, 2017)

My next round with Mega Crop I will be adding Sweet Candy, Bennies and some type of Ryzo products my hydro store freebe to me lol.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> yeah, plain package  return address is GLN which doesn't really mean anything. We have been shipping since 2009 to non-medical states so security is standard!
> 
> 
> Edit: if you are super paranoid, in a non-medical state, you could always ship to a friend/family house and pick it up in person, so there won't be any address links


I'm looking for a simple nutrient & have 2 tents available soon


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 19, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> My next round with Mega Crop I will be adding Sweet Candy, Bennies and some type of Ryzo products my hydro store freebe to me lol.


I'm liking the concept of soilless medium & a simple nutrient schedule I would like to try this in one of my tents


----------



## whitebb2727 (Nov 19, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> yeah, plain package  return address is GLN which doesn't really mean anything. We have been shipping since 2009 to non-medical states so security is standard!
> 
> 
> Edit: if you are super paranoid, in a non-medical state, you could always ship to a friend/family house and pick it up in person, so there won't be any address links


I wouldn't worry. I back this statement up. Personally received an unmarked package in illegal state.


----------



## horribleherk (Nov 20, 2017)

ordered today I'll kick off my next grow journal using these nutrients in December I've used gh-nutrient for a long time & I'll use gh in one tent & megacrop/bud explosion in the other & possibly cal mag as my tap water comes from snow runoff & ppm 35-60 at any given time


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 21, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> My next round with Mega Crop I will be adding Sweet Candy, Bennies and some type of Ryzo products my hydro store freebe to me lol.



Hey Grizzly Adams dude. If you were setting up a 6 lights room with 4 QB panels per light to match 1000 watt HPS with Co2 and Mega Crop on a tupur or coco drip system - what do you think you could pull per light? 2 rows of 3 (4) QB panels? I think that is 2 x 260 watt QB's per fixture with 6 of those.

Good yielding strain. My friend, who I help, pull 3 per light on 6 SE HPS 1000 watt in that set up 4 plants per light (24). This was using something like Jack's with other amendments Kelp, Humic, etc. Thanks bro.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 21, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Hey Grizzly Adams due. If you were setting up a 6 lights room with 4 QB panels per light to match 1000 watt HPS with Co2 and Mega Crop on a tupur or coco drip system - what do you think you could pull per light? 2 rows of 3 (4) QB panels? I think that is 2 x 260 watt QB's per fixture with 6 of those.
> 
> Good yielding strain. My friend, who I help, pull 3 per light on 6 SE HPS 1000 watt in that set up 4 plants per light (24). This was using something like Jack's with other amendments Kelp, Humic, etc. Thanks bro.


The best weight I've pulled I'm my setup is 2.5 GPW using 185W max on the lighting. For me its too much, I may only use 1/8 a month if that.

Maximum yield I would train and Scrog, its a lot more work and veg time but it will bring the most GPW. Your going to sacrifice growth speed even with Co2. Open room vs enclosed reflective tent also makes a difference. Even some tents do not reflect as good as others.

I too consult others in my area but only those who freely share and for there own personal use "No Ops".

I'm more in the camp of trying to pull as much quality for as little energy footprint as I can. There are many in my circle who don't even know that I partake for pain or even grow my meds. I've had many sitting mere feet from where my little grow is and not even know its there. I'm completely under the table/radar and literally in the closet lol.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 21, 2017)

I think of nutrients as vitamins that we take. We cant live off of a handful of vitamins alone, we need food. Light is the food for a plant and nutrients are the vitamins. A grow is only as good as its weakest link. If you have everything well balanced, environment, nutrients and light things should be good to go.

I don't read High Times I read Maximum Yield "free at hydro store".
I don't flush I rinse.
I don't defoliate I prune
I'm not feeding when watering nutrients.
I use nutrients every watering.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 21, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> The best weight I've pulled I'm my setup is 2.5 GPW using 185W max on the lighting. For me its too much, I may only use 1/8 a month if that.
> 
> Maximum yield I would train and Scrog, its a lot more work and veg time but it will bring the most GPW. Your going to sacrifice growth speed even with Co2. Open room vs enclosed reflective tent also makes a difference. Even some tents do not reflect as good as others.
> 
> ...


I am seriously impressed and get the under the radar. I might be working on a commercial licensed setup in the future. One of the things we want to work on is providing, some way, Rick Simpson type medicine plus trying to come up with a plan to create a medicine to help opiod users to get off that horrible shit that is destroying hundreds of thousands if not millions. the guy I may be working with has a plan for that. 

Help me with the math if you would be so kind. So QB's at 2 x 260 watt (2) QB boards = 520 watts. 520 watts x 2.5 GPW = 1550 grams per fixture probably under 4 plants????. (how many did you have?)

So this would be in the range of 1550 grams which equals about 3.42 lb per 520 watts of QB light fixtures?

I get the quality versus quantity but I kind of like the geeks stuff like those guys trying to get 60 mpg on long road runs. 3.42 per 520 watts of QB light would be pretty staggering.

BTW - did you know Dan Haggerty or did you just like the show or the bear on the show?
My sister had a crush on him when the TV show was on. I liked the bear - he was bad ass.
Dan seemed like a really good dude.

Peace.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 21, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> I am seriously impressed and get the under the radar. I might be working on a commercial licensed setup in the future. One of the things we want to work on is providing, some way, Rick Simpson type medicine plus trying to come up with a plan to create a medicine to help opiod users to get off that horrible shit that is destroying hundreds of thousands if not millions. the guy I may be working with has a plan for that.
> 
> Help me with the math if you would be so kind. So QB's at 2 x 260 watt (2) QB boards = 520 watts. 520 watts x 2.5 GPW = 1550 grams per fixture probably under 4 plants????. (how many did you have?)
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if adding watts will add volume a plant can only photosynthesize so fast. With COB LED lighting the plants are doing just that and most boutique nutrient lineup feed schedules cant keep up with them. That's why you also see a lot of mag/cal issues.

The trick to Quantum COB style LED is getting the lights at the right height with the right amount of watts for a given space. Its not as easy as turn it on and forget it with dimmable drivers. That's just the lights, my grows before this and now are all on controllers for environment. In veg I can set my temps to 75-80 with 60% RH, In flower 65-70 45% RH, late flower cold and 40% RH or less. Drying in the same space I can lock in perfect drying conditions as well.

Light, environment, training, nutrients, genetics, care, all play a roll in yield. Your only going to yield as your weakest link. 3.42 per 520 watts of QB light can be done if the conditions are right.

Yes I knew Dan.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 21, 2017)

Sorry missed this
how many did you have?)
1 plant 2.5 GPW at 185W Trained and Scroged 5 weeks seed through veg and 8 weeks flower.

For pure weight you could pump the silica or use a product like GLN Gravitron.

When people smoke my stuff they also comment on how complete the burn is and the ash is light. The high grade commercial they smoke turns to a black lump of coal. To each there own.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 22, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Sorry missed this
> how many did you have?)
> 1 plant 2.5 GPW at 185W Trained and Scroged 5 weeks seed through veg and 8 weeks flower.
> 
> ...


Thanks. My mate is running 30 gallon rez on drip setup with Tupur. Dripping 4 to 6 times a night with cloth pots. Vacuuming flood tables. 

He just switched to MC. Looks really good in veg and too early to be 100% sure in flower but I only help out. each night dripping about 26 gallons. MC and he adds a little MKP and small amount of silica. I was looking at Gravitron. I am thinking maybe doing hand water the first drip and adding Gravitron. Not vaccuuming flood tables after first water. The second drip is about 2.5 hours later. 

Any idea which week to start Gravitron? Thanks.,


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Thanks. My mate is running 30 gallon rez on drip setup with Tupur. Dripping 4 to 6 times a night with cloth pots. Vacuuming flood tables.
> 
> He just switched to MC. Looks really good in veg and too early to be 100% sure in flower but I only help out. each night dripping about 26 gallons. MC and he adds a little MKP and small amount of silica. I was looking at Gravitron. I am thinking maybe doing hand water the first drip and adding Gravitron. Not vaccuuming flood tables after first water. The second drip is about 2.5 hours later.
> 
> Any idea which week to start Gravitron? Thanks.,


@GreenleafNutrients can answer your question on graviton. I have there Sweet candy for my next run. A lot cheper than Floro plus or Bud candy.

I use ArmorSi "silica" as a PH up


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice article from the Canna news letter for anyone following my journal. I don't use there products but there info is spot on. 

*Making temperature work for success*
Temperature has a direct effect on the growth and development of a plant or crop. Most influential of all is air temperature, which can influence the entire plant system.
_By Geary Coogler, BSc Horticulture_

See also our article: How air temperature affects plants

All the main areas of concern – watering, root zone, flowering, maturation, and harvest – are directly influenced by air temperature. Ambient air temperature serves as the main control of plant function and development. It can speed up or slow down all the chemical processes that need to happen for the plant to survive, and it can even affect the physical structure of the cells themselves.

But what about nutrition, and water, and all the other things that plants need? These are certainly every bit as important as temperature, but a plant will continue to grow, even if certain nutrients are lacking. As temperature is reduced, however, less growth will actually occur.

Environmental factors determine the development of the plant. These factors are also interrelated, and the most dominant of all is temperature.

Temperature affects relative humidity which in turn drives the water supply and ion transport. Temperature will even affect the Phenotype of a plant. It will affect which ions are taken up, and it will affect the stability of compounds produced by the plant. It will also affect the incidence of disease and insect infestations. In short, temperature is important. It is the first thing you should check when you are looking for the cause of problems with your plants, and if success is important to you, temperature must be managed correctly.

*Here are some important observations about air temperature:*

The temperature of the inside of the plant tissue that enables photosynthesis to occur will be higher than the surrounding air. Light is focused and absorbed by the tissue, and some of it is converted into heat energy too.
Temperature, because it relates to humidity, determines both the evaporative potential for the plant and its need for water and so it drives the ‘engine’ of the plant.
Chemical reactions can all be regulated by the introduction – or removal – of heat: in plants, the higher the temperature, the faster chemical and physical reactions occur, up to the point at which the reaction chain is short-circuited.
Temperature affects the shapes of some molecules, particularly proteins, and both higher and lower temperatures will ‘denature’ a protein which means it changes shape and becomes different. Think about what happens when you boil an egg, for example.
Temperature has an ideal range, and it also has a survival range.
Air temperature should be adjusted with root zone temperature in mind. When root zone temperatures are too far below air temperature, the root system may fall behind the top of the plant, meaning a lack of water and nutrient uptake.
Because temperature affects the production or utilization of many compounds within the plant, it can be used to control many factors such as height, the intensity of colors, or even metabolite production.


The temperature of the growing environment must be regulated whenever possible, and mitigated when this is not possible. Methods of regulating air temperature can vary and how this is done matters little, as long as factors such as safety and humidity are planned for. There are forced air systems, evaporative cooling systems, radiant heat systems, steam, hot water, electric, and so on. However, looking at all these different systems is not our concern here, but rather why we should regulate temperature and what we can achieve by this.

The entire discussion about temperature could probably be condensed down into the notion that a plant is basically a water-filled collection of very small bags (cells) in which chemical processes occur, and that temperature defines the boundaries within which these reactions can occur as they should. These chemical processes are, essentially, what life is – the succession of reactions that occur beginning from the translation of DNA to the accumulation of mass through self-replication.

The ultimate goal is to ensure that all the chemical processes occurring in the proper order, at the proper time, and at maximum capacity, just like any other assembly line out there.

*The closer the conditions are to ‘perfect’, the better these processes will occur.*

Although plants share a majority of the same processes, they do differ in their ultimate composition based, in large part, on the environment in which they have evolved, so it is not a one-size-fits-all situation. Any plant will have a temperature range in which it does best, as well as substrate conditions, light quantity, light quality, and water availability, and all these things affect whether the chemical processes that constitute life can occur as they should. These temperature ranges correspond to the range within which water remains liquid. Each species of plant has a specific range of temperatures that they can survive in. They also have a much smaller range within which they will perform optimally.

Because all the essential factors for plant life (light, temperature, water, element availability) are interconnected, and because the plant depends on accumulating certain components needed for these processes before they can begin others, they develop cycles of minimum and maximum activity known as diurnal cycles, or daily cycles. Everything needs to come together at the correct time within a 24-hour window. All this involves the many effects of temperature including its direct effect on humidity. As air temperature rises or falls, so too does its capacity to hold water. This is why we talk of Relative Humidity – the level of humidity in the air is always relative to what the temperature is at any given moment in time. The humidity content in the air governs the rate at which evapotranspiration can occur in a plant. This is the process that cools the plant tissues in which the chemical processes occur, supplies the water that the plant needs, and includes nutrient transport in a process known as mass, or bulk flow. These chemical reactions not only require a certain temperature, they also give off heat themselves. In addition, the temperature at which reactions will occur effectively controls what the plant produces and how well it works.


If a grower is aware of these relationships, he can also calculate what temperature ranges the crops need and provide this on the basis of the stage at which the crop is in, taking into account all the other requirements such as light levels, timing and intensity and quality. If the grower cannot regulate these temperatures, he must adjust the other aspects of growing, again such as light levels, water supply, humidity, and fertility based on the temperature conditions that will affect the crop.

The grower can also control the temperature to achieve a certain level of growth or development. One of the best ways to use temperature controls is to regulate the difference between day and night temperatures. The DIF is the difference between day temperatures and night temperatures. This influences growth and development benchmarks such as internode length (plant height), leaf and shoot orientation, chlorophyll content, branching and flower development. Some plants delay flowering if the day temperature is lower than the night temperature (negative DIF), but they will develop height faster through internode elongation. Cooler night temperatures can control flower development and color, maintain a compact growth form, and influence the development of plant specific compounds.

The grower should research the crop being grown because all plants react differently – there are not only differences between species but also between varieties of the same species.

Temperature will also affect what is possible and how the plant or crop should be fed and watered. Where day temperatures are higher or lower than the optimum range, the water supply and feed applications should also change. Higher temperatures and brighter light levels will soon require higher amounts of water while nutrient concentration should be reduced because the plant needs more water. Of course, as mentioned earlier, the same can occur when the humidity levels are out of line with the temperatures.



Typically, during the flowering stage, night temperatures should be cooler than day, but this can vary from plant to plant. Just a few degrees can make a difference in the timing and final quality of the crop. Additional techniques for using this knowledge of differences in temperature (coupled with light quality/ quantity) are known but have not been tried and tested to the same extent in real-world growing. Even a short duration ‘dip’ in night temperature can produce results. While a small difference is allowed between night and day temperatures, an additional couple of hours in which the temperature dips further right at the beginning of daylight conditions is allowed. This is hard to achieve with current controller design but shows some promise.

In the end, the grower has to understand the needs of his crop, what is possible for that crop and cultivation setup, and he must provide a minimum level of regulation to achieve consistent quality. There are no short-cuts here. The plant develops within a certain temperature range. While the plant can survive and even do moderately well in a wide range of air temperatures, optimum performance is impossible without the optimum temperature range.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 23, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Thanks. My mate is running 30 gallon rez on drip setup with Tupur. Dripping 4 to 6 times a night with cloth pots. Vacuuming flood tables.
> 
> He just switched to MC. Looks really good in veg and too early to be 100% sure in flower but I only help out. each night dripping about 26 gallons. MC and he adds a little MKP and small amount of silica. I was looking at Gravitron. I am thinking maybe doing hand water the first drip and adding Gravitron. Not vaccuuming flood tables after first water. The second drip is about 2.5 hours later.
> 
> Any idea which week to start Gravitron? Thanks.,


Gravitron is a PGR product, similar to the old Gravity product. So, just a warning, this is a synthetic type hormone used to stop plant vertical growth, and is considered a "Bud Hardener." It will show up on laboratory test if you submit samples for analysis. We had a lot of requests for it, that is why we started to make this product, but I do realize it is not for everyone.

You use it estimated about 3 weeks before plant harvest. You can dose a few times a week.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Ok gang a little bit of an update, were in the middle of week 6 on this test grow and started to see what looks like MagCal or Phosphorus deficiency. No bugs I run a clean ship and have looped and microscoped and nada. This is a sugar leaf close to the top of one bud "the only one". Did the best I could with the pics and calling as I see it. I haven't had a up and coming issue in flower in a very long time. Hell maybe the light is a little too close to that one top.

  
On deck Grape Ape from AWB on the leftx2. Clearwater Kush from GPS on the right.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang a little bit of an update, were in the middle of week 6 on this test grow and started to see what looks like MagCal or Phosphorus deficiency. No bugs I run a clean ship and have looped and microscoped and nada. *This is a sugar leaf close to the top of one bud "the only one"*. Did the best I could with the pics and calling as I see it. I haven't had a up and coming issue in flower in a very long time. Hell maybe the light is a little too close to that one top.
> 
> View attachment 4047338 View attachment 4047339
> On deck Grape Ape from AWB on the leftx2. Clearwater Kush from GPS on the right.
> ...


Do you mean thats the only leaf showing those symptoms?
Looks like heat issue to me? Might be on to something about being too close to light.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Correction tomorrow marks the end of week 6, will do some pics.

@HydroRed the only one that looks like that. Scoping the other leafs it looks like they may start. Again all at the top of one of the tallest buds closest to the light "the only one". I'm not going to go crazy just yet as I'm over the half way mark. Nothing in the mids or lowers are showing anything ,all looks good.

It may very wall be a heat/light/too close issue on my end. 12in in flower is the maximum and this one was 10-11. Raised the light.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

Just to specify, I meant radiant heat from light...not temp heat. I think your right in not worrying.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang a little bit of an update, were in the middle of week 6 on this test grow and started to see what looks like MagCal or Phosphorus deficiency. No bugs I run a clean ship and have looped and microscoped and nada. This is a sugar leaf close to the top of one bud "the only one". Did the best I could with the pics and calling as I see it. I haven't had a up and coming issue in flower in a very long time. Hell maybe the light is a little too close to that one top.
> 
> View attachment 4047338 View attachment 4047339
> On deck Grape Ape from AWB on the leftx2. Clearwater Kush from GPS on the right.
> ...



If that is not a heat stress issue like @HydroRed said it looks like a calcium deficiency to me. Maybe too much and blocked at the roots. 

I honestly was worried about so much calcium and the amendments like silica and others all at once blocking roots. 

Maybe a light leach with fresh water and try a little lower ec?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

I do a rinse with Flora clean after every two rez changes "2 weeks" mind you this is not a flush that others talk about or do on here. If things start to spread and go south quick I will do a rinse early and see how it goes. @MichiganMedGrower I agree and was worried also as why the rinse cycle. Ill give it a day or two and adjust.

Under the loupe it does look like heat stress


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I do a rinse with Flora clean after every two rez changes "2 weeks" mind you this is not a flush that others talk about or do on here. If things start to spread and go south quick I will do a rinse early and see how it goes. @MichiganMedGrower I agree and was worried also as why the rinse cycle. Ill give it a day or two and adjust.


You are running Royal Gold but it is not RG Tupur. I know that Tupur usually needs a bit of extra cal mag or mag sulfate. I forget which one. 

You may want to email Royal Gold as they are* very* helpful. I think Mega Crop is pretty complete across the board so it may be something else.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I do a rinse with Flora clean after every two rez changes "2 weeks" mind you this is not a flush that others talk about or do on here. If things start to spread and go south quick I will do a rinse early and see how it goes. @MichiganMedGrower I agree and was worried also as why the rinse cycle. Ill give it a day or two and adjust.
> 
> Under the loupe it does look like heat stress


Did you scope the bottom of the leaf? I doubt it is russet mites but people usually think it is a nute defec when they get russets.

You might also want to ask and post the pic on the main QB forum thread.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Did you scope the bottom of the leaf? I doubt it is russet mites but people usually think it is a nute defec when they get russets.
> 
> You might also want to ask and post the pic on the main QB forum thread.


Always I'm very anal retentive about bugs. Any bugs or mold regardless if its treatable gets pulled and scrapped, then I drop nukes.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Pic update a day early as I may not be around the girls for a couple of days.

Tap water and 6g per gallon of MC


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Pic update a day early as I may not be around the girls for a couple of days.
> 
> Tap water and 6g per gallon of MC
> 
> ...


The last pic has a pretty heavy and big cola that is poking pretty high above that scrog net. Seems like Mega Crop helped strengthen those stems. Impressive. 

I know MC has silica but did you add any extra?


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 23, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Pic update a day early as I may not be around the girls for a couple of days.
> 
> Tap water and 6g per gallon of MC
> 
> ...


Nice work Chaos! Healthy looking crop for sure.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> The last pic has a pretty heavy and big cola that is poking pretty high above that scrog net. Seems like Mega Crop helped strengthen those stems. Impressive.
> 
> I know MC has silica but did you add any extra?


Actually the scrog net is a good foot below that. The while horizontal tubes are braces to keep the sides of the tent from sucking in with high CFMs. I did use a black trellis net above the scrog for extra support.

No Silica just tap water and MC.

I would have ran this test anyway without posting only because I wanted to see just what MC could and couldn't do unbiased. I didn't want to sacrifice good genetics on something I wouldn't like or wouldn't produce at least the same as what I get with Maxi and adds.

Was hoping for two of the same kind of Pheno's and got one with legs and one squat lol.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 23, 2017)

I have thought about using Magcal and Silica as a PH up and down. Anyone else do this ?


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 24, 2017)

Lookin good Chaos, 

might want to even try maybe 1-2ML of calmag. Im on the lookout for anything like that too, because I usually use calmag, but havent since starting MC. Those QB boards demand calmag pretty much. Im using Perfectsun mini and hear calmag is a must with his lights, but so far so good as of now.

Lookin great nontheless bro


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> I have thought about using Magcal and Silica as a PH up and down. Anyone else do this ?


Potassium Silicate can be used as PH up, Magcal isn't really a PH down though.

About the leaves, it could be Cal/Mag issue. Would like to hear further updates in the next few days about this to find out more!


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 24, 2017)

I would like to say here I wish everyone would stop combining calcium and magnesium as the same issue. 

my well water has gone softer with the dry summer and I have calcium issues in my garden. But not magnesium and cal mag products make the problem worse. 

The solution is calcinated or agricultural lime. Not dolomite which has way too much mag and also makes my problem worse. 

Or for hydro I would want a chelated calcium product.


----------



## HydroRed (Nov 24, 2017)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> Potassium Silicate can be used as PH up, Magcal isn't really a PH down though.
> 
> About the leaves, it could be Cal/Mag issue. Would like to hear further updates in the next few days about this to find out more!


Considering hes running under led's it wouldnt suprise me a bit to need a ml or so of Cal/Mg added to every gal of mixed nutrient he uses likely no matter what brand of nute used. I've experienced the same under my COB LED with GH synthetics. This was the same cuts from momma, same table, feed etc, both grown under HPS and COB LED and the LED required a supplement of Mg as the HPS never has.


MichiganMedGrower said:


> I would like to say here I wish everyone would stop combining calcium and magnesium as the same issue.
> 
> my well water has gone softer with the dry summer and I have calcium issues in my garden. But not magnesium and cal mag products make the problem worse.
> 
> ...


What @MichiganMedGrower makes total sense, its just often found as a paired supplement all in one bottle. I think thats where the cal & mag references come from that people think are synonymous with each other. I use the CALi-Magic all in one and just assume add both anyways since I've never experienced a toxicity of either to my knowledge, but Im also on municipal tap.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 24, 2017)

I think our friend the Op is using Royal Gold Basement Mix.
http://royalgoldcoco.com/soils/royal-gold/basement-mix-pid-2

I have used their excellent Royal Gold Tupur and they tell you up front to add extra Cal Mag.
_*As a coco fiber based soilless medium, it requires high levels of calcium and magnesium to unlock its true potential.
*_
http://royalgoldcoco.com/soils/royal-gold/tupur-pid-3

I am not sure if the two mixes are really similar but they are maybe close. Royal Gold is very responsive and helpful like the folks at Green Leaf so they might be able to help.


----------



## Lite (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Pic update a day early as I may not be around the girls for a couple of days.
> 
> Tap water and 6g per gallon of MC
> 
> ...


Wow I wish my buds were as big as yours. I have no hope so of it. Super clean.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 24, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Considering hes running under led's it wouldnt suprise me a bit to need a ml or so of Cal/Mg added to every gal of mixed nutrient he uses likely no matter what brand of nute used. I've experienced the same under my COB LED with GH synthetics. This was the same cuts from momma, same table, feed etc, both grown under HPS and COB LED and the LED required a supplement of Mg as the HPS never has.
> 
> 
> What @MichiganMedGrower makes total sense, its just often found as a paired supplement all in one bottle. I think thats where the cal & mag references come from that people think are synonymous with each other. I use the CALi-Magic all in one and just assume add both anyways since I've never experienced a toxicity of either to my knowledge, but Im also on municipal tap.


Absolutely!


The problem with cal mag is it is formulated to be used with ro water so it is not always balanced with the right ratios when added to soft tap water. 

And some have chelated iron and other micronutrients which can all antagonize other nutrients and the larger ions can block the roots. 

Also force feeding cal mag can mitigate deficiencies without correcting the original problem. Then as time goes on.....


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 24, 2017)

Lite said:


> Wow I wish my buds were as big as yours. I have no hope so of it. Super clean.



He is awesome at growing no doubt but with practice we can all get there. My average per plant yield was around 2 oz for the first 18 months of growing when I started. Then it started going up and the quality too with all the same equipment, soil, nutes and pots. 

I have been able to do 4-7 oz per seed grown plant regardless of breeder or strain ever since.

It's just under 1 gram per watt under hps if you measure that way. Would be more if I mono crop cuttings I know can yield. 

I attribute the doubling of yield to learning how to fertilize better and proper transplanting and garden practices. Especially watering pots of soil mix only when very dry. 3/4 the way down the pot dry. When I started waiting an extra day to water the plants started getting better. 

The breeder of my favorite seeds told me this. And that veg. Even early veg determines final results much more than commonly said. 

So I try to have the smoothest fastest veg cycle I can. I even lst plants in the first weeks of flower now instead of mess with them in veg. Unless they get too tall in the time they have. 

Sorry stoned and babbling.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Hey guys thanks for chiming in, all good info and discussion. I've been doing it indoor since late 80s and have seen my share of issues. This was a throw together grow for testing out some new inputs, soilless mix and a new nutrient. 

My tap water is 40-60 PPM and always have needed CalMag. Add a new soilless mix with Quatum light and environment on lock down I'm impressed Mega Crop has stood on its own. 

This grow isn't a reflection of what I normally produce. I do production runs with standard strains pulling up to 2.5g per watt. Sometimes I want to mix it up and run some boutique strain not worrying about max yield. 

The leaf affected under the scope looks burnt, under the lead looks just fine. It was only one leaf affected. I raised my lights and added 1/2 mil per gallon of MagCal. 

Most of this will be made into vape oil. I have years worth of stash stored away so I'm not stressing it. 

Stay Lyfted !


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 24, 2017)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> He is awesome at growing no doubt but with practice we can all get there. My average per plant yield was around 2 oz for the first 18 months of growing when I started. Then it started going up and the quality too with all the same equipment, soil, nutes and pots.
> 
> I have been able to do 4-7 oz per seed grown plant regardless of breeder or strain ever since.
> 
> ...


My old school teaching is plants will drink and uptake the first 15min at lights on. I water only once are lights on and right now it's every day. Mind you my system is just a self watering DTW no diffrent than hand watering. What is diffrent is the consistency of the watering that makes a big difference.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> My old school teaching is plants will drink and uptake the first 15min at lights on. I water only once are lights on and right now it's every day. Mind you my system is just a self watering DTW no diffrent than hand watering. What is diffrent is the consistency of the watering that makes a big difference.



Agreed about consistency (provided not overwatering) 

I gauge transplants by watering cycle. They move to larger pots when they get down to 2 days. This makes most plants drink every three days saturated and watered to runoff at maturity. 

I also vary added perlite a bit at different seasons to help with consistent drainage. 

I am looking into auto watering for my next step here. Then I will have to figure out drip schedules. And the learning curve starts all over again. Lol.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Nov 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hey guys thanks for chiming in, all good info and discussion. I've been doing it indoor since late 80s and have seen my share of issues. This was a throw together grow for testing out some new inputs, soilless mix and a new nutrient.
> 
> My tap water is 40-60 PPM and always have needed CalMag. Add a new soilless mix with Quatum light and environment on lock down I'm impressed Mega Crop has stood on its own.
> 
> ...


Do you think burnt from heat from the QB's or bleached from too much light?

Do you have a fan lightly blowing along the tops or between the plant and light? Just curious.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 24, 2017)

Colo MMJ said:


> Do you think burnt from heat from the QB's or bleached from too much light?
> 
> Do you have a fan lightly blowing along the tops or between the plant and light? Just curious.


Bleached from QBs is a white or very light yellow, I may have been on the verge. 
Always a fan at the canopy and one under, always. 

QBs are CalMag hogs, coco is a CalMag hog add to that my tap is 40-60PPM
QBs alone you need to have CalMag ready no matter what your water PPM or nute line is. Even though Maxi had it in it I still needed a full dose per gallon. 

I think it a minor cal deficiency, if the grow was properly groomed it wouldn't need so much at this stage. Odd as it sounds this is why I grew this way is so I can see what MC can and can't do. It's impressive that it stood alone with nothing else needed up to this point. 

You still have to play with MC, the feed chart is solid but not every strain will go up to 6g per gallon. Some are heavy feeders and some light. If I can eliminate a shelf full of bottles I'm all for it.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Bleached from QBs is a white or very light yellow, I may have been on the verge.
> Always a fan at the canopy and one under, always.
> 
> QBs are CalMag hogs, coco is a CalMag hog add to that my tap is 40-60PPM
> ...


man, I love the ease of MegaCrop. Mix a month of MC, put it in a Igloo cooler, or large cool-aid container for easily fill a bottle to feed. ( small grow ofcourse ) is just awesome. I have 3/4 full containers of AN PHPerfect nutes, and FF Nute line barely used. How do we get rid of this stuff saftly? I will never use anything other the MC, Im hooked for ever now on this stuff. LOL..

Im 14 days into flower ( first pistol sighting 14days ) and they seem about 1 week ahead of usual. Im sure its a combination of my Light, and the MC, annnnnd maybe the air injection Im using, but man, she is growing fast, and already has Trics on the buds at 14days. 

Im only running 200ppm of the MC on her also, because Im in Hotsoil as it is, but not seeing ANY problems thus far. I have a seedling that is 4 days old, and its already building the 2nd node. 

Keep rollin Chaos, great thread bro. Lookin monstrous,lol


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Bleached from QBs is a white or very light yellow, I may have been on the verge.
> Always a fan at the canopy and one under, always.
> 
> QBs are CalMag hogs, coco is a CalMag hog add to that my tap is 40-60PPM
> ...


http://www.growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis

Its definitely a Cal deficiency, I did add 1/2 mil per gallon at the last rez change but up to this point its been nothing but MC. Every grower that uses COB LED should have some on hand anyway.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 25, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> man, I love the ease of MegaCrop. Mix a month of MC, put it in a Igloo cooler, or large cool-aid container for easily fill a bottle to feed. ( small grow ofcourse ) is just awesome. I have 3/4 full containers of AN PHPerfect nutes, and FF Nute line barely used. How do we get rid of this stuff saftly? I will never use anything other the MC, Im hooked for ever now on this stuff. LOL..
> 
> Im 14 days into flower ( first pistol sighting 14days ) and they seem about 1 week ahead of usual. Im sure its a combination of my Light, and the MC, annnnnd maybe the air injection Im using, but man, she is growing fast, and already has Trics on the buds at 14days.
> 
> ...


I took a lot of my unused line and samples back to my hydro store, they have a freebee bin that's always loaded. What I keep I use for my flowers and veggies during the season. I'm completely sold on Green leaf nutrients and it will be my new standard. Its not the cost or complexity of the other lines its that I only grow out one or two plants at a time. Liquid nutrients go bad on me before I can finish them.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> http://www.growweedeasy.com/calcium-deficiency-cannabis
> 
> Its definitely a Cal deficiency, I did add 1/2 mil per gallon at the last rez change but up to this point its been nothing but MC. Every grower that uses COB LED should have some on hand anyway.


If you aren't getting nutrient burn, you can raise the MEGA CROP dosage as well, since its 6.5% Ca content. So higher dose = more Ca.

Is it only 1 leaf with the deficiency?

I agree it doesn't look like Mg deficiency


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 25, 2017)

that leaf problem is very late stage of mag problem. notice your purple stems,..these ladies are asking for some mag!

how close are your lights? seems to me like to much light and to little mag! that purpling in the stems is dead giveaway. 

bothers me how much people just say things just to say things...im sorry you have been misinformed. the 4 main things people fail with are to much light to much nutrienrs over watering and not enough calmag.


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Nov 25, 2017)

rastadred22 said:


> that leaf problem is very late stage of mag problem. notice your purple stems,..these ladies are asking for some mag!
> 
> how close are your lights? seems to me like to much light and to little mag! that purpling in the stems is dead giveaway.
> 
> bothers me how much people just say things just to say things...im sorry you have been misinformed. the 4 main things people fail with are to much light to much nutrienrs over watering and not enough calmag.


hi rasta, thanks for the input! Which picture are you referring to that is too much purpling? Can you quote or link it if possible.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 26, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Pic update a day early as I may not be around the girls for a couple of days.
> 
> Tap water and 6g per gallon of MC
> 
> ...



Hey, if you zoom into this picture you can see the stems of the fan leaves are purple. This is a sign of slowing of growth... i.e some processes of photosynthesis arent going to be completed. Easily feeding a calmag solution or an 'epsom tea' shall fix this. Generally when you have purpling like this. Its either 1. Genetics....aa some strains do this...but not im the way your garden is. 2. Magnesium. Or 3. Phosphate.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 26, 2017)

As I e stated many time during this grow it is a test to see how well MC can stand on its own in well optimized conditions. I'm more than well aware of the purple stems and what it means. 

COB quantum lights will cause CalMag problems. My goal was to see where MC legs are at for me in my conditions. This grow is not a show and tell it's a grow and test. 

I can not increase the dosage of MC "I'm at 6 grams/gal" because I have the start of tip burn. Instead I added MagCal at 1/2 dose this Rez change. This is the kind of information I'm looking for in this test and hoping other take away from it.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 27, 2017)

Yeap Chaos, I already adjusted and at 1ML CM per gallon, seedlings showed signs early of needing.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Nov 27, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hey guys thanks for chiming in, all good info and discussion. I've been doing it indoor since late 80s and have seen my share of issues. This was a throw together grow for testing out some new inputs, soilless mix and a new nutrient.
> 
> My tap water is 40-60 PPM and always have needed CalMag. Add a new soilless mix with Quatum light and environment on lock down I'm impressed Mega Crop has stood on its own.
> 
> ...



I missed this post. 2.5 gpw is huge! I'm lucky to get 1.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 27, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Yeap Chaos, I already adjusted and at 1ML CM per gallon, seedlings showed signs early of needing.


Interesting, how many grams per gallon of MC for your seedlings ? I started mine out at 1g gal and now there up to 1 1/2g a gallon and soon I will go to the recomended 2g a gallon. 

I recomend to anyone is bring up the grams per gallon to what your plants like. In my case into late flower at 6g per gallon I can not add more due to ever so slight tip burn. 

Even if everything looks good on the surface growers should look at there plants with at minimum a magnifying glass, get in there and look at the leaf surface. You can spot oncoming issues and get them handled before they start. This is how I caught the cal deficiency and it threw me off as I always see a mag dif first with QB COBs. I could have lived with purple stems this late into flower. 

There is really no guidelines as to how much to feed MC as every strain is diffrent. Add the fact that MC has added supplements and additives you can't really go by PPMs. The feed chart is spot on though I would only use 1 gram a gal for new seedlings and go up 1/2 gram from there.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 27, 2017)

Hey Chaos, I started at .50g P/G. I will raise to 1g when the 3rd node forms,(tomoorow, 6day old seedling).. I use coco/kindsoil/FFOF mix, so MC is really supplemental for the seedling. 

On my flowering plant, It will get just 1g per gallon till its done. It is in Kindsoil/FFOF mix. SO again, supplimental more-less. Tinnnny bit of white tips, but seemed for just 1 day. Growin buds nicely tho.

I have 2 Fire OG seeds that will go just into coco and MC tho in a few days. SO that will be the true test for sure..

Seedling is growing like crazy. Im going to top it in 2 days. @8 days old, LOL.. Its a fast vegger it seems. I had 4 of these seeds growing like 3 weeks ago, and they got to 30inches tall in 2 weeks. Soo , I would like to cross this with my current flowing plant, because I love the current flowering style of bud, but slow veg growth, and the cross might get the best of both..


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> I have 2 Fire OG seeds


And how exactly did you obtain these?!?!?!?!!?


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 27, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> And how exactly did you obtain these?!?!?!?!!?


Bagseed. I had a bag of FireOG, and it had 1 seed in it. I grew it out, and got 5 more. These might not even crack, they were smallish, boarderline triable. ( my avatar pic is of that grow )

i have 1 sprouted, but its growing realllllllllllllllllllllllly slow, like the 2nd set of leaves are strugglin. lol, its a pitty watching her try. But she isnt givin up., just needs to get thru this,lol..


----------



## Dabber68 (Nov 27, 2017)

@ChaosHunter nice grow! Looking forward to the end results from this test grow


----------



## a mongo frog (Nov 27, 2017)

InTheValley said:


> Bagseed. I had a bag of FireOG, and it had 1 seed in it. I grew it out, and got 5 more. These might not even crack, they were smallish, boarderline triable. ( my avatar pic is of that grow )
> 
> i have 1 sprouted, but its growing realllllllllllllllllllllllly slow, like the 2nd set of leaves are strugglin. lol, its a pitty watching her try. But she isnt givin up., just needs to get thru this,lol..


So did you get the bad from a shop or the streets? Very interesting story you got going on there, being fire og is one of the best strains ever!!! How good does it smoke?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 27, 2017)

Seedlings and pre teens take a lot of moisture from the air "vegging too" once your able to dial in and hold RH and temps you will see an increase in growth. I utilize a heater, heat mat, dehumidifier and humidifier all connected to controllers "cheap ones" and can lock in any conditions I want throughout the growth phases, even drying after chop.

Always keep perfecting your systems and make everything more efficient for yourself and your plants. In March get flats of flowers and veggies going for summer, seeds are cheap and give away some started plants if need be. Utilize your grow space and get proffered the as a grower "and eat lol" at the same time. An Hierloom tomato,pepper etc plant in a solo is a nice gift to friends.


----------



## InTheValley (Nov 27, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> So did you get the bad from a shop or the streets? Very interesting story you got going on there, being fire og is one of the best strains ever!!! How good does it smoke?


street, and I ran into high humidity and couldnt get it down, and in fear of mold, I chopped it at like 40 days. JUSTTT starting to milky trics. 

Chaos, just puttin in this pic to show this FIreOG at 33 days flower, under my modded mars300. She got tourtured under CFLs and a tiny butter bowl for 2 months, the transplanted into kindsoil and FFOF and used the Modded mars to flower. With the right lights, nutes, and everything, Im sure it would of beasted out.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Nov 30, 2017)

i'm in and sold on MC, thanks for the tip @ChaosHunter 

nice, thick looking buds


----------



## ChaosHunter (Nov 30, 2017)

I'll give the week 7 start of 8 flower update tomarrow. I'm impressed and it's my new go to.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 1, 2017)

Ok gang week 7 is in the books and were on to week 8. This will probably be the last update before harvest. I have run Nirvanas AK-48 several times the past few years and its a good fast flowering stain for production. Again this grow was just a test and I'm more interested in growth, bud quality, density, aromas and terpenes etc. Mega Crop had to do as good as GH Maxi with adds. Since I'm in a small space and have a kick ass hydro store I have been able to do full runs of samples over the years. GH Maxi with add-ons always did just as good.

Royal Gold Basement mix has replaced FFOF with perlite added for the foreseeable future.

I did run into a Calcium deficiency towards the middle of flower. I cant fault that on MC, some strains like more than others. Outside of PH adjustment Cal/Mag should be in every growers stash. The bud density is there, these girls are a lot louder than previous runs with them. Trich production is on point too, very frosty. They threw more pistols than a episode of Gun Smoke.

I'm very happy with the performance, savings and that its a dry multi nutrient that if cared for will not go bad. It also works great as a clone nutrient.

Here is what I don't like. The feed chart is a little on the strong side. I start out at 1 gram/Gal and work my way up. If the plants are happy that's all that counts.
EC and PPM are out the window because of the extra bells and whistles added. I get it but its hard to over come in a way when doing something for so long.

On deck Clear water Kush "middle" and Grape Ape. These will go through my normal training. I don't have high hopes for the GA as they are suspect. The CK I'm considering pollinating to itself, from what ive read and seen its a amazing strain that's not available anymore.

They will be close to chop in a week or so, tops will be kept for smoke, everything below and trim for vaping.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 1, 2017)

thanks for the update, appreciate you doing this.


----------



## a mongo frog (Dec 1, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> They will be close to chop in a week


What will? The pictured plants?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 1, 2017)

a mongo frog said:


> What will? The pictured plants?


or so, pistols are pulling in and trichs are cloudy and in a week or week and a half they will be ready.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 1, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang week 7 is in the books and were on to week 8. This will probably be the last update before harvest. I have run Nirvanas AK-48 several times the past few years and its a good fast flowering stain for production. Again this grow was just a test and I'm more interested in growth, bud quality, density, aromas and terpenes etc. Mega Crop had to do as good as GH Maxi with adds. Since I'm in a small space and have a kick ass hydro store I have been able to do full runs of samples over the years. GH Maxi with add-ons always did just as good.
> 
> Royal Gold Basement mix has replaced FFOF with perlite added for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Awesome grow can't wait to see harvest and your results of your test


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

Nice work Chaos. I just changed my res a bit ago (2 days early) and I've been feeding as the site suggests @ 5.5g per gal for weeks 3-4. Did you start to experience nute burn or the start of a tox that made you dial back?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 1, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Nice work Chaos. I just changed my res a bit ago (2 days early) and I've been feeding as the site suggests @ 5.5g per gal for weeks 3-4. Did you start to experience nute burn or the start of a tox that made you dial back?


Just a bit of nute burn at the tips, no tox at about week 4-5 of flower. What ever the chart says I would cut 1/2 gram per gallon. My pre teens started at 1 gpg and there at 1.5 gpg now. Of coarse this can be strain dependent but I think 5-5.5 gpg might be just fine for full on flower. Its easy to just adjust the grams vs juggling "and second guessing" a bunch of bottles.

I will be adding Cal/Mag as needed but I'm fine with that.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 1, 2017)

In the pics above there are a couple of leaf tips that are damaged do to leaf rub from the fans. Nothing drastic and normal.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 1, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Just a bit of nute burn at the tips, no tox at about week 4-5 of flower. What ever the chart says I would cut 1/2 gram per gallon. My pre teens started at 1 gpg and there at 1.5 gpg now. Of coarse this can be strain dependent but I think 5-5.5 gpg might be just fine for full on flower. Its easy to just adjust the grams vs juggling "and second guessing" a bunch of bottles.
> 
> I will be adding Cal/Mag as needed but I'm fine with that.


Thanks, sounds good. Im following that in a sense already. I top off with straight water, so the strongest ppm the plants experience is right at res change. Only 1-2 days pass before top off is required so from there on it consistantly drops until the next res change.


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 1, 2017)

I was recommended this stuff from an experienced grower, it's a calcium only supplement that doesn't add nitrogen to the mix. The problem with adding calmag is it throws off nitrogen levels and can cause lockout and or toxicity, or at least that's what I've read lol. I just picked up four pounds of it since I'm running RO water. Gonna add a little bit from start to finish so I never run into issues. 
*Dissolvine® E-CA-10 EDTA chelated calcium fertilizer*


----------



## ray098 (Dec 2, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> In the pics above there are a couple of leaf tips that are damaged do to leaf rub from the fans. Nothing drastic and normal.


So this mega crop has no veg and bloom you just use this 1 nute mix and thats it?


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 2, 2017)

ray098 said:


> So this mega crop has no veg and bloom you just use this 1 nute mix and thats it?


yup...


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## ray098 (Dec 2, 2017)

K.i.s.s. i will have to give it a try the plants look great


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 3, 2017)

Figure I would post some shots of the grow area, maybe it will help with ideas of your own area.

My rez made from a storage bin, have a pump going 24/7 inside and run a line so it waterfalls. Also a pump for watering on a Idevices switch.



Control board, everything mounted on a board so its no semi permanent and can be put away. Multiple heater controls, humidity controller is connected to both my humidifier and dehumidifier. The A419 controls the heat in the tent via heat mat between the floor of the tent and a small heater that warm the ridged intake.


MacGyver'ed cheap veg light 90w replacement 56k



Veg shot on deck "hope". One of the Grape ape phenos is jacked, super stacked twisted leafs. In the middle is Clearwater Kush. All have been toped and will be trained. May or may not scrog.


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 3, 2017)

finally did a little closer look at your thread & here & there were the answers to a lot of things good work & a good thread thanks for taking the time to share


----------



## Archcity420 (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice grow love AK-48 use to be my go to strain always kept that baby in rotation.


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 4, 2017)

Subbing on so I can follow along.
Beutiful plants.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 8, 2017)

Bud density is on par with any multi nute lines I've used before "cyco,H&G,Canna,AN and GH. The smells and frost is more prominent on both phenos more so than they have been in the past. Actually these have been the loudest smelling plants I've grown in some time. I hope it continues.

Is Mega Crop better at veg and flowering than anything out there ? No ! But damn its easy and cost effective.

Carful with the feed chart and work your way up with it. My Veg girls got 1.5 gpg and didn't like it, back down to 1 gpg.

I pushed this throw together test grow rather hard with MC. They were given nutes every watering until rez change. At rez change they were given one watering with floraKleen and then back to MC.




 

Grape ape on the ends and Clear water Kush in the middle.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Bud density is on par with any multi nute lines I've used before "cyco,H&G,Canna,AN and GH. The smells and frost is more prominent on both phenos more so than they have been in the past. Actually these have been the loudest smelling plants I've grown in some time. I hope it continues.
> 
> Is Mega Crop better at veg and flowering than anything out there ? No ! But damn its easy and cost effective.
> 
> ...


Catching them "fall colors" now so it wont be long. Looking good my friend!
I was happy to read your thoughts on frost and smell and cant agree more. I was seeing quite the noticeable difference of frost amounts on my fans and sugar leaves this time compared to the last with the Kosher Kush. I dont feel like its a placebo now lol.
Way frostier this time with MC alone than the most current run with my normal 3 part GH and P-K boost.
I would love to add P-K boost with MC now to see how far I can push it, but I dont want to ruin the fact its an MC only grow. I believe Im going to put in a paid order for the MC and use it again, but with my normal Humboldt "Ginormous" 0-18-16 boost. I've been topping off with straight water between res changes, so I think thats how I've been able to run full suggested strength with no tox or burnt tips. If it werent for that, I think I'd likely BBQ em at suggested strength.
Gotta admit....them AWB looking good so far.
Your gonna get some fire, and I'll be making a phone call to get my beans back lmao


----------



## Lite (Dec 8, 2017)

Beautiful grow! I am super jealous of how wonderfully those colas filled out. I plan to check up on you with this new grow and make sure that my next one is better than yours. 


--------------

hope you dont mind, but this is a good secret to share...




Right now MEGACROP promotion going on.

90g and 230g nutrients are 100% FREE

less than 3$ shipping for me for a 230g bag.
*
promo code: MEGACROPpromo*


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 8, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Catching them "fall colors" now so it wont be long. Looking good my friend!
> I was happy to read your thoughts on frost and smell and cant agree more. I was seeing quite the noticeable difference of frost amounts on my fans and sugar leaves this time compared to the last with the Kosher Kush. I dont feel like its a placebo now lol.
> Way frostier this time with MC alone than the most current run with my normal 3 part GH and P-K boost.
> I would love to add P-K boost with MC now to see how far I can push it, but I dont want to ruin the fact its an MC only grow. I believe Im going to put in a paid order for the MC and use it again, but with my normal Humboldt "Ginormous" 0-18-16 boost. I've been topping off with straight water between res changes, so I think thats how I've been able to run full suggested strength with no tox or burnt tips. If it werent for that, I think I'd likely BBQ em at suggested strength.
> ...


QFT, was hard for me not to want to boost them " I use Grow Tec dry" . It feels strange to grow start to Finnish with just one nute, I do have GLN Sweet Candy to add for the next run. I did pop my veg girls a little early but the two AWB are suspect and I wanted time to top and train like I nor lay would. The CWK is the one I'm hopefull for. 

I bought a new filter and it didn't change lol, scary ! The GH and other nutes have done well in the past too but just seemed dishonest in marketing. Even at that growing out a plant or four once a year liquid nutes go bad before I can use them. 

I'm going to need a gas mask in trim jail.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 8, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Double bud
> 
> View attachment 4035093


Whats the verdict with the "double bud"?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Whats the verdict with the "double bud"?


Still doing its thing on the shorter plant. May not be worth any flower on it and go to the QWET pile. Looks cool though! I'll get some pics at chop.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Catching them "fall colors" now so it wont be long. Looking good my friend!
> I was happy to read your thoughts on frost and smell and cant agree more. I was seeing quite the noticeable difference of frost amounts on my fans and sugar leaves this time compared to the last with the Kosher Kush. I dont feel like its a placebo now lol.
> Way frostier this time with MC alone than the most current run with my normal 3 part GH and P-K boost.
> I would love to add P-K boost with MC now to see how far I can push it, but I dont want to ruin the fact its an MC only grow. I believe Im going to put in a paid order for the MC and use it again, but with my normal Humboldt "Ginormous" 0-18-16 boost. I've been topping off with straight water between res changes, so I think thats how I've been able to run full suggested strength with no tox or burnt tips. If it werent for that, I think I'd likely BBQ em at suggested strength.
> ...


During the last few weeks of flower I started to notice the start of tip burn, this could have been due to the fact that one plant got too close to the light. The other shorter plant farther away didn't experience this. GLN sells the dry form copy of AN boosters but says you don't need them if using MC. This grow acts as if I used a booster. The only thing not in MC is a carb booster and Sweetcandy will fit the bill I think. 

The AWB grape ape I'm not real happy with. They just don't seem stable as other breeders Fems I've run. Out of the two the stacked fat twisted leaf one I'm going to keep for awhile longer.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2017)

Damn, for a minute there I was thinking the CWK and grape ape were the AWB's. My fault....brain fart. Still look good haha


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

CWK was from the Florida series at Greenpoint. I only got one bean of CWK and thats why I may try and self pollinate her. The series was all fem limited run.

Out of the GA one is a boy and the other a gal. Pulling the boy and will see what the girl will do. She has super short nodes and stacked leafs.

The CWK is about as perfect as can be. I don't remember who the breeders was but there solid.

Nervana gets a bad rap but there gems have been rock solid for the past few years for me.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2017)

Do you use CS for the S1's?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Do you use CS for the S1's?


Yes I'm going to give it a shot, I just don't have the room or place for moms. I'm not apposed to chucking pollen also , if I get a good male from my gear. 

It's all kind of a long shot. Hell $20 a bean seems expensive up front but if it's good genetics or a good cross it can be worth it. If Greenpoint were to Fem all of there gear I would be all in. 

My style of growing today is vastly different from 20 or so years ago indoors. I'm micro and stealth. The best I can do is pop and semi veg a couple of plants while the tent is finishing flower. I'm only in a 2x2.5 5'8 tent. Once I finish a couple of back to back runs everything comes down and goes into a rolling tool chest and off site. 

It comes down to what a person wants, getting your food from a grocery store or a farmers market. Big commercial grows will get stamped out by individual growers.

Back in the day there was Kind or Cartel brick weed. That was the choices.
Couple of years ago everyone wants to know what the strains are.
Today everyone is a cork sniffer wanting to know who and how it's grown and want specific traits. 

Sorry for the rant lol.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

One secret seed bank is cannabeanery FYI. They have some good boutique gear also but not talked about much on here.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 9, 2017)

I get what you are saying and agree. Tastes are maturing and getting more refined. Hell I roll with folks that still talk about "4 finger bags" and now days everything is done down to the exacting gram haha. I dont do big anymore either as I dont have a demand like I did a decade ago, just some family and friends I share with so quality is paramount over quantity. I run yr round just so I aint twiddling thumbs. I like to believe its helping keep the grey hairs to a minimum haha
Im always open to new spots to get gear so I'll check em out. Thanks for the heads up brother!


----------



## horribleherk (Dec 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> During the last few weeks of flower I started to notice the start of tip burn, this could have been due to the fact that one plant got too close to the light. The other shorter plant farther away didn't experience this. GLN sells the dry form copy of AN boosters but says you don't need them if using MC. This grow acts as if I used a booster. The only thing not in MC is a carb booster and Sweetcandy will fit the bill I think.
> 
> The AWB grape ape I'm not real happy with. They just don't seem stable as other breeders Fems I've run. Out of the two the stacked fat twisted leaf one I'm going to keep for awhile longer.


it's early in my grow but things are gaining momentum right now I'm in that first 2 weeks that things are kind of sluggish & if I have problems it's usually right about now or right around when I flip I don't live too far from gh factory & their stuff is plentiful I've been using it for a while but if things keep programming that's gonna change I'm thinking as this is gonna work out fine


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 9, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ok gang week 7 is in the books and were on to week 8. This will probably be the last update before harvest. I have run Nirvanas AK-48 several times the past few years and its a good fast flowering stain for production. Again this grow was just a test and I'm more interested in growth, bud quality, density, aromas and terpenes etc. Mega Crop had to do as good as GH Maxi with adds. Since I'm in a small space and have a kick ass hydro store I have been able to do full runs of samples over the years. GH Maxi with add-ons always did just as good.
> 
> Royal Gold Basement mix has replaced FFOF with perlite added for the foreseeable future.
> 
> ...


Those buds are amazing.
I think I see (a pathetic comparison) to how mine are just filling out now, not foxtailing as I feared and backed the light off.
So, not to compare my newb grow to this, but what do I need to do different to get from where I'm at to this? Pushing nute ppms and light distance? 
I'm thinking light distance; as I have a little nug, 3" stem, little nug, 2" stem, then cola. But damn those are fat colas so ppms too?


----------



## Possum1 (Dec 9, 2017)

Lite said:


> Beautiful grow! I am super jealous of how wonderfully those colas filled out. I plan to check up on you with this new grow and make sure that my next one is better than yours.
> 
> --------------
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, got a sample on the way.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 9, 2017)

Possum1 said:


> Those buds are amazing.
> I think I see (a pathetic comparison) to how mine are just filling out now, not foxtailing as I feared and backed the light off.
> So, not to compare my newb grow to this, but what do I need to do different to get from where I'm at to this? Pushing nute ppms and light distance?
> I'm thinking light distance; as I have a little nug, 3" stem, little nug, 2" stem, then cola. But damn those are fat colas so ppms too?


If I explain it I'd probably be called out on it but here goes.
A good quality light is the most important piece of grow equipment you can own. Not only getting the right light for your space but also for your style of growing, HID, LED or COB.

Now that's out of the way it comes down to watering and nute scedule. If you notice anyone with an automated style or hydro system gets swell like this. In flower my plants are getting the max amount that I see fit "not a chart" every watering and every day at lights on during heavy flowering. I do rinse every Rez change 8gal. Plants will take up water and nute during the first 15min of lights on. And when consistaint they start to expect it, a self watering system or hydro they get this. No matter what I'm doing or where I'm at there getting the same amount of watering at the same time day in day out. 

Watering by hand doesn't get the same consistency. Some boutique strains genetically "cookie crosses etc" don't produce large buds more marble sized. Production strains tend to give bigger buds. Also Scrog training allows a plant to grow more mature in a smaller space. This can lead to better bud set also. You will get there and your grow looks pro to me !


----------



## ChefKimbo (Dec 10, 2017)

Real nice grow @ChaosHunter 

This along with other grows convinced me to give Mega Crop a go over Jack's.

Got some really healthy girls in flower now thanks to Mega Crop!


----------



## KonopCh (Dec 11, 2017)

Is there anything you would like to improve? You miss some products with Mega crop "line"? You said like Mega crop isn't the best nute range here...
What was dry yield? GPW?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

KonopCh said:


> Is there anything you would like to improve? You miss some products with Mega crop "line"? You said like Mega crop isn't the best nute range here...
> What was dry yield? GPW?


Mega Crop is like a full lineup nute in a one part dry form. Does it out preform or out do a 7-10 bottle line up ?, no. Is it as good as the multi bottle lineups I've used ? Yes. I wasn't expecting it to be better than anything I've used just be equal.

This was just a test grow for myself and not a typical yield grow I normally do. Things I was looking for was deficiencies throughout the grow, How much to use at different stages of growth compared to the feed schedule, How well it mixes, How well it holds PH, Plant health and over all bud density and quality. I didn't want to skew my testing with adding anything but MC. I did run into a calcium deficiency with one of my plants getting to close to the light "my fault". Every grower should have a bottle of CalMag on hand no matter what nutes you use.

I like Mega Crop and will use it from here on out. I will add there carb additive my next grow although I may not need it. I've grown this strain out many times and never had the frost or smells that I have with MC. Its a easy complete one part multi bottle line up in dry form.

"edit"
A lot of the nute company's force you to buy there full line, if you don't you will run into problems. A lot of it is not complete and you have to know if it has the full primary, secondary and micros. Some sell the base nutes cheap but the adds are $$$

I do not think MC needs any kind of flower booster


----------



## KonopCh (Dec 11, 2017)

That is nice, thanks for answer.
But you said you grow this strain before... So, you can compare yield despite it was first time and maybe not dialed in.
Another question, didn't notice any N or K toxity? I think they are little on higher side, especially in coco which holds more K.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 11, 2017)

Sweet nice crop


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

KonopCh said:


> That is nice, thanks for answer.
> But you said you grow this strain before... So, you can compare yield despite it was first time and maybe not dialed in.
> Another question, didn't notice any N or K toxity? I think they are little on higher side, especially in coco which holds more K.


Yield would be the same if I properly trained, What Mega Crop replaced for me was GH Maxi series, Rapid Start, Floro Plus, Koolbloom liquid, Koolbloom dry "or Growtec Monster bloom", Calimagic, ArmorSI<~~~~~ This was my lineup and is one of the most standard. 7 parts.

I did start to get a little tip burn "very little" but I pushed it hard to find the celling. I could have stopped at 5.5 gpg instead of the 6.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

Sorry for the bad pics, The bud swell and density is there. A lot of larf and small lowers because it wasn't trained well due to testing. Most mids, all lowers. larf and trim will be QWET and vape oil.

  

Loyd is happy



Pulled one of the AWB grape apes. Regardless of sex it was too leggy. Florida Clearwater Kush on left, AWB grape ape on right. Plant on the right has super close node stacking and odd twisted leaf, keeping it around for now.


----------



## Odogg (Dec 11, 2017)

I think I need a pro tip on my grow journal? Can you take a look?

BTW. I am a total outdoors guy, inspired by too many hours of being inside watching Grizzly Adams.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 11, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Sorry for the bad pics, The bud swell and density is there. A lot of larf and small lowers because it wasn't trained well due to testing. Most mids, all lowers. larf and trim will be QWET and vape oil.
> 
> View attachment 4056588 View attachment 4056589 View attachment 4056590
> 
> ...


I like the look of that one all the way to the right. The large sawtooth patter on the leaf edges might be an indicator of something "different".
Nice looking run dude. Those nugs are fat, and are actually bigger than I thought. How was the terps when you were trimming?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

Odogg said:


> I think I need a pro tip on my grow journal? Can you take a look?
> 
> BTW. I am a total outdoors guy, inspired by too many hours of being inside watching Grizzly Adams.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 11, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I like the look of that one all the way to the right. The large sawtooth patter on the leaf edges might be an indicator of something "different".
> Nice looking run dude. Those nugs are fat, and are actually bigger than I thought. How was the terps when you were trimming?


Yup that's the grape ape from AWB its odd so we'll see what it does. Terps were off the charts very jolly rancher smelling and skunky kind smell, lots of frost.

I've always been good at boosting at the right time. It felt odd to just go with the flow and let MC do its thing. I honestly don't think a bloom booster is going to do much if added but who knows ? I have GLN sweet candy but now I'm scared to use it lol. That's all I need is more terpenes ! SWMBO smelled me coming up the stairs and demanded me to strip and clothes into the wash


----------



## Odogg (Dec 11, 2017)

the one and only. Long time ago. So cool.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 11, 2017)

Florida clearwater kush?


----------



## ray098 (Dec 14, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> One secret seed bank is cannabeanery FYI. They have some good boutique gear also but not talked about much on here.


thanks for all of your info i checked that site out and placed an order and i will order some mc soon thank you


----------



## NGA (Dec 14, 2017)

Been looking for awhile for info on MC and from your test run seems to work , thanks for your shared info


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 14, 2017)

I like! Ordered ! I like the dirt pots "fabric pots" but cleaning pita. Saw these in Maximum yield. 


https://botanadirect.com/radicle-bags/


The term "Radicle" actually means _root_. Radicle Bags support true air pruning by preventing a "rootbound" root zone. Our patented design allows smaller roots to grow evenly while allowing much more oxygen to the root zone, maximizing your yields. All of our patented screen bags allow the root system to breath without getting too dry and this design stifles the harmful, stagnant root fungi that cause root rot.


100% waterproof PVC – no unwanted build-up!
100% reusable! Simply let dry in the sun, wash, and reuse
Patented design drains excess water automatically
Works great with soil or hydroponics
Folds flat for easy storage
Radicle bags are 100% American made, supporting American jobs. Radicle Bags are designed and assembled in Colorado, USA.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 14, 2017)

Im assuming the bottom is the same material as the walls of the bag?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 15, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Im assuming the bottom is the same material as the walls of the bag?


From the vids I've seen it looks like it. Looks like all the benefits of the fabric pots without all the hassles. Not holding water/salt, Velcro down the side, easy to clean etc..


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

Hows the garden?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 17, 2017)

Been in trim,dry and cure jail lol. I use my tent to also slow dry so that added an extra week before I could move the two veg plants in. There getting used to the new space, I'm holding off on transplanting them into 3gal pots until the Radicle pots come in. There adjusting.


----------



## Dabber68 (Dec 17, 2017)

Nice harvest and nice plants you have there


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 17, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Been in trim,dry and cure jail lol. I use my tent to also slow dry so that added an extra week before I could move the two veg plants in. There getting used to the new space, I'm holding off on transplanting them into 3gal pots until the Radicle pots come in. There adjusting.


I bookmarked the website for the pots. They look to be a perfect fit for a coco grow if I decide to try it in the near future. Interested to see how you like them when you get them and up-pot to the 3 gal.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 17, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> I bookmarked the website for the pots. They look to be a perfect fit for a coco grow if I decide to try it in the near future. Interested to see how you like them when you get them and up-pot to the 3 gal.


I e been a proponent of air pruning for along time and a dirt pot user. Transplanting is not possible and reusing the bags plus cleaning them is a hasstle. They hold moisture and salts. They are proven and work but these seem to solve all the problems, I'm hopeful.


----------



## WeedGoblin5280 (Dec 19, 2017)

Ive been running the MC straight but ran into CalMag issues with RO water. 
By reading your thread doesnt seem you had those issues.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 19, 2017)

WeedGoblin5280 said:


> Ive been running the MC straight but ran into CalMag issues with RO water.
> By reading your thread doesnt seem you had those issues.


I'm using tap muni water "40-60 PPM". I got up to week 4 of flower before needing any CalMag. Going forward I will be proactive and add it if I start to see signs.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 20, 2017)

Bags are in and there nice ! Goodbye Dirt pots !


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2017)

SCORE!! Whats the texture? They almost seem rubber coated in the pics.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 20, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> SCORE!! Whats the texture? They almost seem rubber coated in the pics.


More like a plastic mesh than rubber, very well made and should last a very long time. I got the premium ones that have the handle "3gal" and Velcro down the side. Got both 1gal for transplant and 3 gal for the rest of the grow.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 20, 2017)

what grams per gallon are you guys running with the mega crop? @HydroRed @ChaosHunter 

yesterdays mix was 5 gr/gal. kinda surprised my EC was only 1.2 ish. with EC 0.1 starting water.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm starting at 1gpg with baby's and work my way up from there in 1/2 gpg increments. My two plants in veg atm is a little starved at 2gpg, harvest got in the way and they started to tell on me. Also I've been waiting for these grow bags to come in so I can up pot them to 3gal.

I just mixed a gal with 4gr MC and 1 mil of GH CaliMagic EC 1.2 for the transplant watering. PH 6.3


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 20, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> what grams per gallon are you guys running with the mega crop? @HydroRed @ChaosHunter
> 
> yesterdays mix was 5 gr/gal. kinda surprised my EC was only 1.2 ish. with EC 0.1 starting water.


My first initial res mix for wks 1-2 was 5g per gal. Weeks 3-4 was 5.5g per gal. Weeks 5-6 is 6g per gal as well as the final res mix for 7-8 will be 6g per gal as well. I top off with pH water only and dilute until the next fresh res change. I believe at 6g per gal my ppm on a fresh res was around 840 when the site calls for a lower ppm, but they only count the essential n-p-k values in their ppm/EC estimates so its always been higher than the site says it will be. My tap is approx 110 and flucuates from 6.4-7.4 from season change.


----------



## see4 (Dec 22, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance on the matter, but this Mega Crop stuff... is it literally an all-in-one solution?

As in, coco coir + perlite in 5 gal bags and a proper mix of mega crop + ph'd water = phat nugs?

I've gotten away from hydro grows and sticking to soils because I like the idea of only needing to look out for salts and calcium... but if I could go even more simple to coco and mega crop, I would love life.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> Pardon my ignorance on the matter, but this Mega Crop stuff... is it literally an all-in-one solution?
> 
> As in, coco coir + perlite in 5 gal bags and a proper mix of mega crop + ph'd water = phat nugs?
> 
> I've gotten away from hydro grows and sticking to soils because I like the idea of only needing to look out for salts and calcium... but if I could go even more simple to coco and mega crop, I would love life.


Simplicity, and happy healthy plants that are in need of nothing have been my results with it. I document a Mega Crop grow in my sig link if you care to check it out. Its the Kosher Kush "Table 2" posts that are grown with Mega Crop only.
I've had great results with Mega Crop alone with no boosters, supplements etc under HPS. Mega Crop, tap water and H2o2 -thats it. Its been a rock solid stand alone nutrient.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> is it literally an all-in-one solution?


even better, it's a dry nute. 

i had some pH issues with it but i'm changing some things for the better.


----------



## see4 (Dec 22, 2017)

HydroRed said:


> Simplicity, and happy healthy plants that are in need of nothing have been my results with it. I document a Mega Crop grow in my sig link if you care to check it out. Its the Kosher Kush "Table 2" posts that are grown with Mega Crop only.
> I've had great results with Mega Crop alone with no boosters, supplements etc under HPS. Mega Crop, tap water and H2o2 -thats it. Its been a rock solid stand alone nutrient.


awesome! thanks for the info and awesome grow(s)! -- curious, the h2o2, that's because you're running hyrdo right? not necessary if im hand feeding in coco+perlite. -- as in, that has nothing to do with the Mega crop, but more to do with running F&D



rkymtnman said:


> even better, it's a dry nute.
> 
> i had some pH issues with it but i'm changing some things for the better.


that's awesome! so the shelf life i presume is much longer than liquid nutes?

what sort of ph probs did you have? looked like HydroRed was pretty stable with his ph. what's your medium?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> awesome! thanks for the info and awesome grow(s)! -- curious, the h2o2, that's because you're running hyrdo right? not necessary if im hand feeding in coco+perlite. -- as in, that has nothing to do with the Mega crop, but more to do with running F&D


Correct. Just to keep the nasties out. Works well to perk up the plants too since the only byproduct from h2o2 is water. I only use 3% from the store so I _almost_ cant burn em lol


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 22, 2017)

see4 said:


> that's awesome! so the shelf life i presume is much longer than liquid nutes?
> 
> what sort of ph probs did you have? looked like HydroRed was pretty stable with his ph. what's your medium?


yeah,, the shelf life should be much longer dry vs liquid. 

i was using RO and a waterfall in a stand alone, drain to waste res. after day 4 or 5, the pH dropped like a stone to low 5's. so medium or roots had no influence on the pH at all. 

now i'm using a mix of well and RO and only using the waterfall when my feed pump is on and the pH has actually been slowly creeping up but still in range (day 4 of my test with this method is today)


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2017)

So I got the final two transplanted and they seem to be getting out of the shock. I was a little early in popping them and had to cut the fabric dirt pot transplanters they were in. I really like the radicle bags better, a lot cleaner. The AWB Grape ape is on the right and am on the fence if I want to keep it for the ride "its a girl". Clearwater Kush on the left is perfect in every way, very nice genetics. 





CWK



AWB GA, not impressed genetically, extremely stacked internodes, almost like a head of Lettice. Also not as healthy, it has had that twisted rough leaf structure from day one.


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> So I got the final two transplanted and they seem to be getting out of the shock. I was a little early in popping them and had to cut the fabric dirt pot transplanters they were in. I really like the radicle bags better, a lot cleaner. The AWB Grape ape is on the right and am on the fence if I want to keep it for the ride "its a girl". Clearwater Kush on the left is perfect in every way, very nice genetics.
> 
> View attachment 4062649
> 
> ...


I know you are on the fence, but that AWB GA looks "different" and Im not sure if its in a good or a bad way. Gotta admit, Im intrigued by its leaf serations alone. Reminds me of a early 90's skunk minus the twisted leaf structure. Garden is looking good man!


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 24, 2017)

Who is the CWK from?

Scratchin my head on where the name comes from.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Who is the CWK from?
> 
> Scratchin my head on where the name comes from.


It was a limited release from Greenpoint seeds "diffrent breeder and Fems" part of the 92 Florida series.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 24, 2017)

vertnugs said:


> Who is the CWK from?
> 
> Scratchin my head on where the name comes from.


Archive is the breeder 

https://www.seedsherenow.com/archive-seed-bank-clearwater-kush.html


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2017)

CH everything is looking good my friend, those bags are really nice btw. Almost like a grow bag version of an air pot. I am going to look into these, may flower the girls out in them.


----------



## psychadelibud (Dec 24, 2017)

Red is right on the money about that looking like old school skunk. Reminds me of some of the classic sweet less pungent rks I used to run. Also had a FMS c99 that looked identical to that as well, only it had double serrations.


----------



## vertnugs (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks.This your first run with it?


----------



## HydroRed (Dec 24, 2017)

psychadelibud said:


> Red is right on the money about that looking like old school skunk. Reminds me of some of the classic sweet less pungent rks I used to run. Also had a FMS c99 that looked identical to that as well, only it had double serrations.


I wouldnt be suprised if he ended up getting some sweet smells/flavors from it. Shoreline OG has some RKS strains he produces. @psychadelibud you should check him out on here in the "Shoreline OG" thread. I have some of his gear going now with RKS backcross.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/shoreline-genetics.915054/page-31

Sorry Chaos...didnt mean to derail your thread brother.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

Derail away, I think everyone here is on the same page anyway. I put some extra risers I had under it to lift it up some. I only topped it once, CWK got topped twice. I'll keep a close eye on it for stability. 

Ecstatic about the radicle bags, loved using the fabric dirt pots for years but these don't hold water and salts. No more white or green algie on the outsides.


----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance. This is labeled as a soiless grow, but these are in 4 gallon fabric pots, with soil in them...?

Confused

Nutes look great though, great grow.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Derail away, I think everyone here is on the same page anyway. I put some extra risers I had under it to lift it up some. I only topped it once, CWK got topped twice. I'll keep a close eye on it for stability.
> 
> Ecstatic about the radicle bags, loved using the fabric dirt pots for years but these don't hold water and salts. No more white or green algie on the outsides.


I'm really interested in that AWB grape ape. I've been lurking, following your thread. I'm curious to see how it finishes up.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> Pardon my ignorance. This is labeled as a soiless grow, but these are in 4 gallon fabric pots, with soil in them...?
> 
> Confused
> 
> Nutes look great though, great grow.


Not soil, I'm using Basement mix by Royal Gold. Its a coco based soilless mix. Think of Pro Mix but coco based and not peat based.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

dstroy said:


> I'm really interested in that AWB grape ape. I've been lurking, following your thread. I'm curious to see how it finishes up.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Ill keep it going because there are a few interested. "Disclaimer" I wont buy or pop the rest of my AWB beans. I'm not super happy about the stability of the two I popped. I will work with it if it shows promise but I would rather just have the CWK in the middle and balance the scrog. Running two plants in a small scrog is challenging. 

There are other options out there for what I consider stock strains. https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/ looks promising and I haven't seen any complaints. I have enough beans to keep me up for awhile though and have a couple Reg packs too. 

Growing one or two plants at a time I'm not going to cringe at paying $$$ for good beans anymore.


----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Not soil, I'm using Basement mix by Royal Gold. Its a coco based soilless mix. Think of Pro Mix but coco based and not peat based.


What is the apparatus around the base of the plant? Is that an irrigation drip unit of sorts? Looks neat. Where do I find those?

I might try a 300w COB grow with a setup similar to yours. Super simple, but with twice the light of what you currently have.

I just have to "get good" at growing, cropping, and SCROGGING


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> What is the apparatus around the base of the plant? Is that an irrigation drip unit of sorts? Looks neat. Where do I find those?
> 
> I might try a 300w COB grow with a setup similar to yours. Super simple, but with twice the light of what you currently have.
> 
> I just have to "get good" at growing, cropping, and SCROGGING


Hydro Halos is what there called, I get them from my local hydro store.


----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Hydro Halos is what there called, I get them from my local hydro store.


That is neat! So you have a pump connected to your Idevice Switch. It just pumps water into your hydro halo whenever you tell it too? What pump do you use for this?

You also mentioned you had to dial back the feed schedule a bit. I bet if you had more lights being pumped, you could've got away with more nutes.

You have quite a simple, sophisticated setup. I'm jealous.


----------



## dstroy (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Ill keep it going because there are a few interested. "Disclaimer" I wont buy or pop the rest of my AWB beans. I'm not super happy about the stability of the two I popped. I will work with it if it shows promise but I would rather just have the CWK in the middle and balance the scrog. Running two plants in a small scrog is challenging.
> 
> There are other options out there for what I consider stock strains. https://www.growerschoiceseeds.com/ looks promising and I haven't seen any complaints. I have enough beans to keep me up for awhile though and have a couple Reg packs too.
> 
> Growing one or two plants at a time I'm not going to cringe at paying $$$ for good beans anymore.


Yeah, I’ve got my fingers crossed that everything works out


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> That is neat! So you have a pump connected to your Idevice Switch. It just pumps water into your hydro halo whenever you tell it too? What pump do you use for this?


The smallest pond pump I could find "cheaper than a hydro pump". I use a 12 gallon tote for a rez and run about 6-8 gal at a time depending on stage. Yes I use the idevice switch and just set it how I want it. I water for 1 min after lights on. I control the flow with the ball vales you see, so I get the appropriate amount of runoff. 

Its just a simple self watering DTW setup and really helps during flowering when there being watered every day.


----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> The smallest pond pump I could find "cheaper than a hydro pump". I use a 12 gallon tote for a rez and run about 6-8 gal at a time depending on stage. Yes I use the idevice switch and just set it how I want it. I water for 1 min after lights on. I control the flow with the ball vales you see, so I get the appropriate amount of runoff.
> 
> Its just a simple self watering DTW setup and really helps during flowering when there being watered every day.


I think I'll get the TP Link with Energy Monitoring built in here:
https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Required-Anywhere-Assistant-HS100/dp/B0178IC5ZY/ref=sr_1_4?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1514254948&sr=1-4&keywords=wifi+plug&th=1
It'll be nice to monitor the energy consumption.

Now you have some PVC pipes attached to the Hydro Halos? How did you go about coupling all of that together to the pump? Most of them use those aquarium lines


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> I think I'll get the TP Link with Energy Monitoring built in here:
> https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Required-Anywhere-Assistant-HS100/dp/B0178IC5ZY/ref=sr_1_4?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1514254948&sr=1-4&keywords=wifi+plug&th=1
> It'll be nice to monitor the energy consumption.
> 
> Now you have some PVC pipes attached to the Hydro Halos? How did you go about coupling all of that together to the pump? Most of them use those aquarium lines


Idevices has monitoring also, I use one for my light too.

Most home improvement has 1/2 line and fittings. I picked up my stuff from my hydro store, they have it all there in one place. I added clamps to each junction for no leak assurance.


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Idevices has monitoring also, I use one for my light too.
> 
> Most home improvement has 1/2 line and fittings. I picked up my stuff from my hydro store, they have it all there in one place. I added clamps to each junction for no leak assurance.


When you get a minute, could you take a picture of how you have it connected? Is it just a barbed fitting, with a clamp, then you just screw on PVC adapters?


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 25, 2017)

kaivorth said:


> When you get a minute, could you take a picture of how you have it connected? Is it just a barbed fitting, with a clamp, then you just screw on PVC adapters?


Its all 1/2in barbed fittings, no PVC, all 1/2in line to the rez and pump


----------



## kaivorth (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Its all 1/2in barbed fittings, no PVC, all 1/2in line to the rez and pump


Oh wow that is simple. 1/2 Vinyl tubing, ball valve to control flow, pump, and a hydro halo. You using the 6" hydro halo?

Would this pump be okay you think?
https://www.amazon.com/VicTsing-Submersible-Aquarium-Fountain-Hydroponics/dp/B00EWENKXO/ref=sr_1_4?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1514256984&sr=1-4&keywords=water+pump

Might just order most of this tonight, you got me all intrigued on how easy this is setup. I'm sick of all the nutes I have.

Sorry if I'm asking a lot of questions. I just got all excited how easy and simple this works.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Dec 25, 2017)

ChaosHunter said:


> Derail away, I think everyone here is on the same page anyway. I put some extra risers I had under it to lift it up some. I only topped it once, CWK got topped twice. I'll keep a close eye on it for stability.
> 
> Ecstatic about the radicle bags, loved using the fabric dirt pots for years but these don't hold water and salts. No more white or green algie on the outsides.


I was looking at non-woven laundry bags at the dollar store & they might actually make good pots. Probably have to trim them a little...


----------



## ChaosHunter (Dec 26, 2017)

Update on the AWB Grape Ape, she turns out to be a "it". Full blown hermie and that's a no go in this camp. No more fly by night suspect genetics for me, ill pay the fee for good stock and support. I'm not out much with AWB I only bought grape ape and purple cactus.


----------



## OneHitDone (Feb 20, 2018)

@ChaosHunter not to clutter up your thread if you did mention it somewhere - I was wondering how "Clean" the Mega Crop nutrient dissolves? Is there any sediment sitting on the bottom of the res with this product?
Also, odors etc? I run a clean hydro program and don't like things getting funky.

Any input @GreenleafNutrients ?


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 21, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> @ChaosHunter not to clutter up your thread if you did mention it somewhere - I was wondering how "Clean" the Mega Crop nutrient dissolves? Is there any sediment sitting on the bottom of the res with this product?
> Also, odors etc? I run a clean hydro program and don't like things getting funky.
> 
> Any input @GreenleafNutrients ?


I can answer that, Dissolves fully in a few stirs, and it stanks going in, but even after a few days, smells pretty clean.. 

I use Megacrop also.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 21, 2018)

FireOG at 97 days, day 2 flower, contemplating scrog.


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 21, 2018)

concidering what she looked like at 44 days, she sure took off. I transplanted her into a 10gallon fab pot like 10 days ago maybe. Big freakin pot, tell ya that. Right now, she is under a PerfectSun mini, and a modded mars300, that half works. By next Wed, I will have my 4 COB rig built to flower her. There are ALOT of colas under the leafs, I have to move leafs around thru the day, to get light in there. Pics are no justice, almost taking up 2x2. There are about 60 true stacking colas on this chick, and an assload of sights in the central area. Its going to be a mess to be honest. She dont stretch much, maybe under COBs she might, IDK, hope so, lol

in cocoloco and 5G megacrop, .5ML calmag per gallon tap water


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

InTheValley said:


> I can answer that, Dissolves fully in a few stirs, and it stanks going in, but even after a few days, smells pretty clean..
> 
> I use Megacrop also.


x2


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

chaos hunter has been kinda quiet lately but as I'm using megacrop as well I resources this thread & if I dig enough here I find pretty much any question I have about megacrop answered


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

OneHitDone said:


> @ChaosHunter not to clutter up your thread if you did mention it somewhere - I was wondering how "Clean" the Mega Crop nutrient dissolves? Is there any sediment sitting on the bottom of the res with this product?
> Also, odors etc? I run a clean hydro program and don't like things getting funky.
> 
> Any input @GreenleafNutrients ?


This is about the cleanest nutrient I have ever used I'm gonna use it soon in a waterfarm for that reason , I don't think with the megacrop I will have to constantly be unclogging drippers as I have in the past as I have with the floranova


----------



## GreenleafNutrients (Feb 21, 2018)

horribleherk said:


> This is about the cleanest nutrient I have ever used I'm gonna use it soon in a waterfarm for that reason , I don't think with the megacrop I will have to constantly be unclogging drippers as I have in the past


Please let us know if you have any problems! I don't think you should, we did a few test farms (tomatoes) last summer using home depot DIG drippers (1-4 gph) and never had a clog.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> Please let us know if you have any problems! I don't think you should, we did a few test farms (tomatoes) last summer using home depot DIG drippers (1-4 gph) and never had a clog.


I've used floranova in waterfarms which is gritty I'm going into flower in coco in my first round of coco experinceing absolutely no problems with the megacrop & in my other grow I'm using your bud explosion additive with floranova getting good results there as well I believe you have a good product with megacrop as well as your additive that is not needed for the megacrop but is working with the gh nutes


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

Im using MegaCrop on my mommas which are waterfarm style drip ring buckets, with no clogging for about 2 months now. I have experienced some salts (which is every nutrient), but not nearly enough to be problematic in my drippers or cause any blockages. I add all the nutrients to a one gallon jug and shake it good for about 30-45 seconds and its like tea when I'm done. You get a proper mix and never any sediments in the res done like this. Now that my old nutes are finally used up, this is basically all I use in my rooms for nutrients aside from a supplemental p-k boost for mid-late bloom and some cal/mag for under the LED's.


----------



## HydroRed (Feb 21, 2018)

@horribleherk 
I too ran the FloraNova Bloom and though it worked real nice, that stuff was thick! I did experience salt buildup issues on my drippers from that though.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

GreenleafNutrients said:


> Please let us know if you have any problems! I don't think you should, we did a few test farms (tomatoes) last summer using home depot DIG drippers (1-4 gph) and never had a clog.


that was a mistake on my part as I meant to say I will NOT have to be cleaning drippers once mixed megacrop is very clean


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 21, 2018)

HydroRed said:


> @horribleherk
> I too ran the FloraNova Bloom and though it worked real nice, that stuff was thick! I did experience salt buildup issues on my drippers from that though.


yeah so have I tbh I think the megacrop will be really good in a drip application also believe in the waterfarm I can do away with the calmag


----------



## InTheValley (Feb 21, 2018)

Im using a ring with no problems yet.


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 20, 2018)

@ChaosHunter 
Its been kinda quiet in the Scrog Grow. Hope all is good with ya buddy.


----------



## Colo MMJ (Mar 20, 2018)

If Chaos and H Red like it - you can take it to the bank. I have been using Mega for about 4 months. It is very hard to beat and has just about everything you will ever need. Doing a little P-K boost late in Flower like Red but just do Mega, PH your water and you are good to go. . Thumbs up to the Mega Crop people.


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks fro the thread I am subbed and from looking at HydroRed's thread over the weekend I already ordered the mega crop for my next run. Looks like the right choice! Thanks for sharing definitely a beautiful garden you grow!


----------



## Colo MMJ (Mar 23, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> Not soil, I'm using Basement mix by Royal Gold. Its a coco based soilless mix. Think of Pro Mix but coco based and not peat based.


Tupur from Royal Gold is good too. The Royal Gold people are top notch like Mega Crop folks. I emailed them questions before and they respond quickly with great info.


----------



## InTheValley (Mar 23, 2018)

we got seedsss!!

lol, 

ok, i crossed a fast growing bag seed. got to 44inches in like 30oz cup. Flowered him, and pollenated my current girl, FireOG. I have about 5000 seeds it looks like, LOL.. nah, a bunch tho, and look giant. Like peas, and they arnt done yet.

34 days in flower/flip, still on MegaCrop, but i think my PH isnt correct still. or not enough calmag. Boosted it up to 3ML pGall and see how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## InTheValley (Mar 23, 2018)

Here are the parents,

Im naming it,

RoastOG,

BWHAHA

both raised on MegaCrop, 

tall one 44 inches tall, in 38 days, i think it was. i removed him at 44 days from seed, and it was 12/12 from seed.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 26, 2018)

Well im sold, def going to give MC a try. Thanks for the Journal Chaos, and to those who added their 2 cents.... Im running 2 QB 304s and had the same damn calcium deficiency, im thinking i need to turn my lights down in addition to adding calmag... i was running over 240w for a time and im down to aboot 210, prob gonna drop to 190 and see how they do.


----------



## InTheValley (Mar 27, 2018)

Yeah, i upped my calmag personally to 2ml pg, might go higher still. Observing now with seedlings. Mendo boys said to calmag the F outta them, lol.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Mar 27, 2018)

Im pretty new at all this so i was affraid to go much above 2 ml per gallon. Theres so much information online i couldnt decide if they had too much or not enough, or too much of something else etc etc etc


----------



## Colo MMJ (Mar 27, 2018)

Anyone know ppm in veg and flower for MC? My boy using it always tries to make everything more complicated. Thanks.


----------



## PetFlora (Mar 28, 2018)

OP, looking excellent

FYI, I tried HydroHalo drip rings, but fought algae build up clogging them. I even drilled out the holes, and still.. I *THINK* I was using Hydroponic Research Veg + Bloom at the time

What size pump were you using? Mine was ~ 240 gph, which could have been too small for all the tubing

This forced me to go back to my roots- F & D


----------



## HydroRed (Mar 28, 2018)

Colo MMJ said:


> Anyone know ppm in veg and flower for MC? My boy using it always tries to make everything more complicated. Thanks.


Feeding chart on the website. 
https://greenleafnutrients.com/feeding-chart/?v=7516fd43adaa#1503551740849-5add0c8a-5261
Enter the amount of gallons you are mixing to the ppm calculator.
There is a suggestion of how many grams to add per gallon for each cycle of the plant from seedling to flower on the site as well.

Enter the grams of nutrient you will mix to a gallon for your stage of plant growth. 
Once you have that entered it will give a breakdown of ppm for each element in the nutrient and a rough estimate for total ppm. 
(e.g. @ 5 grams per gallon)


----------



## thetr33man (Apr 10, 2018)

Ordered sample, hoping for great results


----------



## InTheValley (Apr 11, 2018)

your going to love it thetr33man.,


----------



## Walters891 (May 11, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> No worries on the thread, @kit10 Soil or ? What's your leaf texture like ? relaxed leaf sets could be not enough or too much water at lights out. The girl on the left was stunted only because after it was topped , both mains grew together.
> 
> I watered every other day and now water every day. I use MC with every watering "every other day and now every day" and currently at 6 grams a gallon.


Hey ill be running MC this year using ffof I might have missed the answer in this crazy long thread lol but did you start watering every other day using 2g per gallon right off the start? I' just trying to decide how often to water using MC. Plants looked amazing btw!


----------



## xX1cEpikKXx (May 25, 2018)

if im using coco/perlite would i need to add any cal mag to the MC mix or would it be fine with where its at? i heard that coco eats up cal mag like crazy...


----------



## led1k (Sep 12, 2018)

ChaosHunter said:


> I moved my filter outside my tent and made my own inline.


Details on the inline wouuld be much appreciated!


----------



## Tejashidrow (Jun 30, 2019)

Bump???
Any reports???
I’m in process of doing a custom diy autopot useing mega crop...,,
Hello?????


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jun 30, 2019)

I did a few grows and im on the fence. I feel like i had better luck with the soil plants than the hydro. 

But i had bad humidity issues this year so i cant point the finger solely at MC. But i had nitrogen issues (too much) late in flowering.


----------



## InTheValley (Jun 30, 2019)

stuff is strong. But u need to know how to feed plants properly, because it matter by plant size, and watts used. You dont feed a 1000W plant the same as a 250 watts plant, because they have difference needs.

If you using 250 watts, your PPMs should never be more then 500 PPMs per week in peak flower. I like to use the same ppm as my par. I know it sounds odd, but i think it measures up to each other in the LED world.


----------



## PopeyeSpinach (Jun 30, 2019)

4 QB 304s at about 85 w each board.


----------



## horribleherk (Jun 30, 2019)

I've been shut down for a year & am using megacrop from a year ago , it still works as good as last year , now my nutrient of choice & I've been doing this awhile


----------



## 2com (Oct 8, 2019)

ChaosHunter said:


> Not much of an update pic wise, moving to 4g per gallon as the plants start to take off. The PPMs have been high compared to what I'm used to. Mixed 2 gal in the res with 8g MC, water PPM 75 and mixed getting 1500 PPM - 75 = 1425 PPM. @GreenleafNutrients mentioned to me to follow the gram per gallon through the stages.


That has to be the 700 scale, right? (2.14 EC, and not 3.0 EC, right?).


----------



## 2com (Oct 8, 2019)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I would like to say here I wish everyone would stop combining calcium and magnesium as the same issue.
> 
> my well water has gone softer with the dry summer and I have calcium issues in my garden. But not magnesium and cal mag products make the problem worse.
> 
> ...


I also find this is an issue we should take note of. Especially since "CalMag" is also often the given "cure-all" for any type of issue cannabis gardeners run into. Most of them have Cal, Mg, N, and even some other micro nutrients or additives. If all the plant needed was calcium, you could make it worse. Also, it could have been neither of the elements actually causing the issue, but pH or environmental.


----------



## horribleherk (Oct 10, 2019)

now using megacrop & nothing else @6gr. per gallon also using 3 gal smart pot & royal gold basement mix I only do single plants in my 3x3 tents my cheap tablet don't take good pics


----------



## Mechanicalbuds (Oct 25, 2019)

ChaosHunter said:


> The plants with Mega Crop are absolutely lush with growth. I haven't seen any nutrient and I've tried all the top brands do this. The growth and health is amazing and I like what I'm seeing so far.
> 
> @GreenleafNutrients has anyone tried to use a small amount of MC as a cloning solution ? Or do you have anything for that area ?




I used a lil bit of crop in my bubble cloner last time. I used cloner gel dip first, then some MC in the water. Rooted in about the same time as no MC


----------



## Vicenetefernandez (Mar 13, 2020)

Mechanicalbuds said:


> I used a lil bit of crop in my bubble cloner last time. I used cloner gel dip first, then some MC in the water. Rooted in about the same time as no MC


how much MC did u use in ure bubble cloner


----------

